#ayatana 2009-03-23
 * MacSlow -> very late lunch
<MacSlow> bbl
#ayatana 2009-03-24
 * MacSlow -> lunch
 * MacSlow -> capoeira
#ayatana 2009-03-25
 * MacSlow -> lunch
<tedg> mpt: Can we talk about time a little bit? :)
<tedg> mpt: Mark had mentioned having the time in the messaging indicator be time elapsed.
<tedg> mpt: I was just going to do minutes if it's minutes and hours if it's hours.  Do you think it needs to be more sophisticated?
<mpt> tedg, not sure, but my first thought was to show relative time for <60 minutes ago and absolute time for greater
<tedg> mpt: That seems like a confusing change.  I think having both would confuse me.
<tedg> For sure you couldn't look at it quickly.
<mpt> tedg, Nautilus has a similar switch, using relative dates for things modified today or yesterday, absolute dates for anything older.
<mpt> and Thunderbird omits the day for messages received today.
<tedg> mpt: The mail case isn't change the information provided, it's just changing the amount of detail.  We'd be changing from relative to absolute.
<mpt> sure
<tedg> mpt: And in the Nautilus case they have more space to provide that distinction.  They can do "4 minutes ago" where we'd be doing "3 m".
<mpt> true
<mpt> so for space reasons, I think it would make more sense just to stick with absolute times
<tedg> For locale reasons I'd prefer to stick with relative times ;)
<tedg> It solves the problem of "I prefer X type of time" which is tricky, and goes beyond locale.
<tcole> there's also the issue that people think more in terms of relative time
<tedg> tcole: Absolutely! ;)
#ayatana 2009-03-26
 * MacSlow -> lunch
 * MacSlow -> capoeira
#ayatana 2009-03-27
 * MacSlow -> capoeira-break
#ayatana 2010-03-29
<Nafai> good morning
<jcastro> morning Nafai!
<Nafai> Morning!
<Nafai> How are you jcastro?
<jcastro> good, just a bad monday, heh
<Nafai> :)
<doctormo> ivanka1: Mark has said that the left aligned buttons are that way for some future design considerations. Do you know what those are?
<jcastro> jpetersen: ping
<jpetersen> jcastro, yes
<jcastro> do you have the upstream bug for the g-s-d app indicator patch handy?
<jcastro> or since it was only partially implemented did we not push that up?
<jpetersen> jcastro, i am just looking
<jpetersen> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=610867
<ubot4> Gnome bug 610867 in plugins "Support for application-indicators/StatusNotifierIcon" [Enhancement,Unconfirmed]
<jpetersen> jcastro, that was the patch which included the gnome keyboard patch
<jcastro> jpetersen: ok
<jpetersen> jcastro, I will attach the current patch (without the keyboard indicator) to that bug report
<jpetersen> also
<jcastro> jpetersen: as you finish up can you make sure all your patches are up to date?
<jcastro> also pinging the maintainers to try to get them accepted would help me out
<jpetersen> jcastro, yes i will do
<jcastro> jpetersen: also what do you think we should do as far as the strings thing hughsie brought up?
<jcastro> I was thinking, the goal is to get the a-i work upstream, so if he doesn't want those changes we made to the strings maybe we could just drop those?
<jpetersen> jcastro, one could just drop the strings for upstream, but there is the problem, that either the tooltip with the information is missing or the text in the menu items is really wide
<jcastro> hmmm
<jpetersen> jcastro, maybe mpt (who wrote https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerStatusMenu) can comment on it
<jcastro> good idea
<jcastro> mpt: ping
<jcastro> Nafai: for gnome-bt you might need to be persistant on getting the review through.
<jcastro> Nafai: but don't be so persistant that you annoy him, heh
<jcastro> jpetersen: ok so if you could just due diligence each patch upstream as time allows before you finish off for good that would be great.
<jpetersen> jcastro, yes I will do.
<jpetersen> jcastro,  I will split up the patch for gnome-power-manager so that the string changes are in an extra patch
<jcastro> rock
<lamalex> oh man, tomboy needs a monochrome icon
<qense> lamalex: isn't it there already>
<qense> s/>/?
<lamalex> qense: not for me, no
<lamalex> qense: http://lamalex.net/static/panel.png
<qense> lamalex: neither here, btw
<qense> \vish: Do you know anything about the Tomboy monochrome icon?
<mdc_laptop> \vish, also, do you know anything about a pidgin m-c icon? (also, hi! :) )
<jcastro>   I think the icon is done but it isn't using it yet?
<mdc_laptop> jcastro, which one?
<qense> jcastro: Tomboy isn't using the monochrome icon.
<qense> jcastro: Could it be that the -panel suffix was added to the icon name in spite of Tomboy not having an Application Indicator?
<C10uD> hey, you didn't fix the python icon issue with libappindicator -- and i even provided a patch for that :p you're not following jono's advices eheh
<jcastro> last time I saw the bug scroll by the icon was made but I don't think tomboy is using -panel yet?
<qense> C10uD: me?
<C10uD> i'll release "emesene" without libappindicator support, too bad if i can get the new version in lucid :(
<C10uD> qense, i guess it's not you, it's "ayatana" in general
<C10uD> https://bugs.launchpad.net/indicator-application/+bug/527061
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 527061 in indicator-application "python bindings for libappindicator don't allow to change icon-theme-path (affects: 3)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<qense> C10uD: where is the bug, I could take a look at th
<C10uD> one month with attached patch
<qense> I'll look at the patch :)
<qense> C10uD: what advice, btw?
<jcastro> wait what
<C10uD> i've seen some blogposts about reviewing patches, etc. in planet :)
<jcastro> tedg: can you check out that bug please?
<jcastro> C10uD: dang, be louder next time, I can help get ted to look at things!
<jcastro> maybe it's not too late
<C10uD> i complained a bit sometime ago but no luck (noone seemed to know if it was a proper patch, even if it's a very few tested lines), seems like other python applications doesn't need it :P
<C10uD> so there hasn't been much noise about this issue
<tedg> I missed the second patch.  Sorry about that.
<tedg> It looks fine to me.
<C10uD> tedg, 002 doens't workl
<tedg> Oh :(
<tedg> Heh, looks fine :)
<tedg> kenvandine: Do you know anything about adding this constructor in the Python bindings?
<tedg> kenvandine: bug 527061
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 527061 in indicator-application "python bindings for libappindicator don't allow to change icon-theme-path (affects: 3)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/527061
<kenvandine> tedg, i do not
<qense> tedg: you can't specify the same function multiple times but with a different number of arguments
<qense> you'll have to add a fourth icon_path=None argument and check for that
<tedg> qense: It looks to me like it's a new function.  "app_indicator_new_with_path"
<jcastro> tedg: btw, https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/indicator-application/+patches
<jcastro> tedg: +patches works for projects AND people/teams!
<qense> tedg: isn't it specified as the constructor for the AppIndicator object?
<qense> jcastro: and for source packages?
<jcastro> try it, I am pretty sure 
<tedg> jcastro: And project groups!  https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ayatana/+patches
<C10uD> tedg, patch 002 adds another constructor, but seems like you can define multiple constructors with python bindings
<tedg> qense: Ah, so you can't have two constructors.
<qense> tedg: as far as I'm aware not
<C10uD> with 001 instead, you have a single constructors which accepts an optional argument -- i've tested it and it works both ways
<C10uD> not sure about other python applications using those bindings, but i don't see why they shouldn't break, if the c code is good
<C10uD> s/shouldnt/should
<qense> C10uD: I think 001 looks good indeed
<tedg> Hmm, what's another Python app using libappindicator... gtg?
<qense> tedg: it shouldn't matter because the fourth argument is optional and there is this check in _set_property(): if (priv->icon_path != NULL) {
<kiko> hey there
<qense> so if it's NULL by default, which it is, it should work just fine
<qense> hi kiko
<kiko> hey there
<kiko> I'm otp so a bit lagged
<kiko> but ask away
<tedg> Hey kiko  we're looking at bug 527061
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 527061 in indicator-application "python bindings for libappindicator don't allow to change icon-theme-path (affects: 3)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/527061
<tedg> C10uD: Has a couple of patches there.  Seems that 001 works, but we don't know if it'll effect other Python apps.
<qense> I think it won't.
<tedg> 002 doesn't work, but we're not sure why.  It seems there can't be two constructors?
<qense> tedg: by the way, are the Vala bindings going to make it into Lucid?
<tedg> qense: I don't know.  Maybe.  I want to build them via GIR files.  It seems like the GIR packages probably won't make it, but that doesn't mean the vala files won't.  (we could just build the GIRs and discard them)
<qense> ok
<jcastro> qense: on a semi-related note
<jcastro> I went to show off kde apps running in gnome with app indicators at the jam and it didn't work
<qense> yes?
<qense> no?
<jcastro> do you happen to have any kde stuff installed to test?
<qense> no, but could you name a few?
<jcastro> it worked last time I tested it
<jcastro> I tried choqok and kmix
<qense> ok, I'll test those
<tedg> jcastro: We're adjusting...
<tedg> We had to change the names because the spec didn't get accepted by Freedesktop
<jcastro> tedg: ah ok so you're aware it's broken then?
<tedg> So I think Riddel is going to apply the KDE patch shortly.
<tedg> The indicator-application went in already.
<jcastro> eh when did this happen?
<jcastro> the non-accepted part?
<tedg> jcastro: Eh, well, it's all committees, right?  So it got non-accepted by no one accepting it :)
<jcastro> oh so it didn't get rejected it just got fizzled
<tedg> jcastro: The KDE guys wouldn't sign off until someone "from GNOME" would sign off.
 * tedg should sign up to XDG list with his @gnome.org address
<qense> ask jcastro to sign off! :P He's in the GNOME Board.
<jcastro> no one has talked about it since January
<jcastro> tedg: oh well, at least greg has proposed including "<3" in the spec
<jcastro> the icon spec I mean
<tedg> Heh.  Important.
<tedg> And they're brining up the icon names that I filled bugs on last year.
<jcastro> ok so for sure you guys are on this kde apps not working in gnome thing right?
<jcastro> because it would be lame if that didn't work since that's like a major reason for doing this right?
<qense> jcastro, tedg: I can confirm that Choqok doesn't use an AppInd in GNOME.
<qense> Maybe it is related to the DBus interface namechange: Connecting to deprecated signal QDBusConnectionInterface::serviceOwnerChanged(QString,QString,QString)
<qense> Maybe KNotift still uses freedesktop
<qense> namespace
<tedg> qense: Yeah, I think that's the case.
<qense> tedg: Is someone working on that issue?
<tedg> qense: agateau has submitted a patch, but I don't believe it's been uploaded yet.
<qense> ok
<tedg> qense: Riddle said he'd do it with the KDE 4.2.2 update
<tedg> Riddel
<qense> 4.2?
<qense> Doesn't Lucid provide 4.4?
<tedg> Hmm, I probably mean 4.4.2 :)
<doctormo> tedg: Is ian normally on IRC?
<tedg> doctormo: No, I don't see around a lot.
<tedg> doctormo: He's not on internal IRC either.  He's probably gone home.
<doctormo> Ah thanks ted.
<Nafai> jcastro: I still haven't got feedback from hadess, so I'm going to email him directly asking for follow up due to my time frame
#ayatana 2010-03-30
<vish> mdc_work: j_castro is right , tomboy one hasnt been updated yet , the mc icon patch has landed upstream , will land in Ubuntu soon , but not sure about pidgin
<mdc_work> vish, ok... thanks :)
<jcastro> jpetersen: are we basically doomed on lp #530138?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 530138 in indicator-application (Ubuntu Lucid) (and 2 other projects) "Using .append() on a gtkmenu doesn't update the indicator's menu (affects: 1)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/530138
<jpetersen> jcastro, yes it is not really possible to fix that with current gtk+
<jcastro> bummer
<mpt> br-afk, , the new menu checkmarks and radio marks look really nice, thank you
<mdc_work> mpt, any special reason the icons in the update-manager are still there? https://bugs.launchpad.net/update-manager/+bug/549959
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 549959 in update-manager "[PATCH] Respect buttons_have_icons setting (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New]
<mpt> mdc_work, no, no particular reason
<mdc_work> mpt, so if i create another patch for the "restart computer" screen that removes the icons - it will get accepted.. eventually?
<mdc_work> mpt, also if you could push someone to fix https://bugs.launchpad.net/update-manager/+bug/549936 it would great :) I think this is a regression
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 549936 in update-manager "[PATCH] Remove title "update-manger" on startup (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New]
<mpt> mdc_work, what "restart computer" screen?
<mdc_work> mpt, after installing a new kernel or other system service - update manager asks me to restart computer "now" or "later"
<mpt> That's mvo's area, and I expect he has more important bugs to fix at this stage
<mpt> but please do report it if it's not reported already
<mdc_work> if i report it i'll attach a patch :)
<mdc_work> mpt, where can i find mvo? in #ayatana?
<mpt> mdc_work, #ubuntu-desktop
<mdc_work> ok, thanks
<kklimonda> hey, are you planning to replace the status icons? current ones look.. fat ;)
<Nafai> jcastro: Is the adopt a package session today or tomorrow?
<jcastro> tomorrow
<Nafai> thanks
<Nafai> going to get my laptop keyboard replaced, bbl
#ayatana 2010-03-31
<danyR> /leave/exit
<danyR> ups... :|
<LaserJock> what does a green envelope in the messaging menu mean?
<MDC1> LaserJock, http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/iEKNAzan3WI/lucid-gets-green-message-alert.html
<LaserJock> hmm
<LaserJock> the menu itself isn't green
<LaserJock> the envelope in the envelope :) is green
<tedg> LaserJock: Yeah, it's a bug in the icon theme.
<LaserJock> ah, so it shouldn't be green then?
 * MDC1 hopes not :)
<MDC1> also see http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/WiZmYxHAVUA/replacement-lucid-indicator-message.html for alternatives
<vish> LaserJock: nope , the menu shouldnt be green
<LaserJock> the menu icon itself should be green, but nothing inside should
<jcastro> smithj: please follow up on lp #497877 as soon as you can
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 497877 in hplip (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Support Application Indicators (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Wishlist,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/497877
#ayatana 2010-04-01
<qense> jcastro: bug #550140 (and others) are the result of the practise of using a regular MenuItem for showing an application in AppInd, not a checkbox. You can only make the application visible with those entries, but not hide them. However, I've always used checkboxes so people can hide the window as well and can see whether the window is being shown in case they've lost it. What should we do? If we keep following the first option we should mark the bug I
<qense>  mentioned as Won't Fix. Personally I would go for checkboxes.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 550140 in nautilus (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "File Operations does not Hide when Clicked (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/550140
<qense> tedg: What do you think of bug 552920? Do you agree with the proposed solution: a delay?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 552920 in indicator-application (Ubuntu) "Autoexpanding indicator menus hurt usability (affects: 1) (heat: 14)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/552920
<tedg> qense: Could be interesting, but I think that's a GTK bug.  We don't want to special case that in the indicators.
<tedg> bratsche: What do you think? ^^  I thought there was *some* delay already?
<bratsche> I guess I'm confused by what you mean by auto-expanding.
<bratsche> Does that just mean opening the menu?
<tedg> bratsche: Yeah.  Basically too quickly.
<tedg> bratsche: Did you see the image in the attachement?
<tedg> (assume I spelled that correctly)
<bratsche> Right
<bratsche> Okay, so gtk+ has something internal called (I think) a stay-up triangle.. but as far as I know, it's only used when dealing with submenus from a menu.
<bratsche> But try to envision a menu with several menuitems, and the first menuitem has a submenu with several menuitems.  Your mouse is currently over the top menuitem of the parent menu and the submenu from it is open to the right.
<bratsche> Now when you move the mouse toward say the middle of that submenu, you'll probably mouse-over a menuitem below the current one in the parent menu..
<bratsche> But there are two things that can keep it from becoming the active menuitem.. a timer, and this stay-up triangle.
<bratsche> Anyway, we should think about this some.  Indicator icons are small enough that in the case of indicator-sound, going to all the trouble of duplicating this stay-up triangle might be more trouble than it's worth.  Judging by the screenshot in  qense's bug, the stay-up triangle would cover most the majority of the neighboring indicator icon anyway, so maybe a simple timer would be enough.
<salty-horse> hello!
<salty-horse> is there any reason why the icons in the indicator applet are so fat and spacious? they use a lot of whitespace around the icon, which causes big gaps between every two icons
<salty-horse> also, the changes to gwibber's menu mean that if I don't like the indicator applet, I can't have a regular gwibber icon in the notifications area
<qense> bratsche: I'll confirm the bug.
<qense> tedg: Are you in Bug Control, or otherwise capable of viewing private bug reports?
<tedg> qense: I used to be...
<tedg> qense: Let's try one :)
<qense> tedg: bug 541946 is a private
<ubot4> qense: Bug 541946 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/541946 is private
<qense> tedg: By the way, someone blogged against using GET_PRIVATE() methods, he says they are inefficient: http://blogs.gnome.org/jjardon/2010/03/30/improve-performance-use-priv-instead-get_priv-macros/
<qense> tedg: Do you agree?
<tedg> qense: Yeah, we've been slowly converting them.  I'm not sure it's enough to worry about though.
<tedg> Yeah, I can see that bug.
<qense> good
<qense> I mentioned the GET_PRIVATE thing because there is a crash report in bug 545030 where indicator-application-service crashes on such a function.
<ubot4> qense: Bug 545030 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/545030 is private
<qense> tedg: and another crash also happens with a *priv that was obtained using GET_PRIVATE
<qense> Could it be that the macro is a bit unreliable?
<tedg> qense: It's not really as much a macro as it is a function call.
<tedg> qense: Really, if the objects is there -- it shouldn't fail.
<qense> tedg: So somehow the private object wasn't there during those crashes?
<tedg> qense: The private section isn't an object really, it's just a memory region.
<funkyHat> Is there a plan to differentiate between new mail and new instant message in the messaging menu icon?
<funkyHat> As it stands I either find myself often clicking the icon to see if it's an IM, only to be annoyed that it's only an email, or not clicking and then later finding I've missed an IM
<vish> funkyHat: i'v been mentioning this since the beginning ;0  kinda pointless having an envelope for IM , mail , tweet and probably even rss o.0
#ayatana 2010-04-02
<funkyHat> I suppose I should ask at a more sensible time of day ⡈)
<tgpraveen12> n
<tedg> bratsche: Do you have any thoughts on bug 553918 ?  It seems like we're grabbing keyboard focus, but Esc isn't giving it up.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 553918 in indicator-session (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Keyboard shortcut usage blocks keyboard and other menus (affects: 1)" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/553918
 * bratsche clicks
<tedg> What's weird to me is that hitting escape is odd on my session, but it's really bad in the guest session.
<bratsche> Weird.
<tedg> bratsche: I wonder if it's something with the panel window not having focus.  Like the menu closing is trying to give it to the panel, but that's not really possible?
<bratsche> tedg: The fact that he says you have to click twice to open the menu makes me think there is still a popup window somewhere on the screen, like an empty menu or something.
<bratsche> Or maybe I'm misunderstanding what his comment says.
<bratsche> (comment #1, that is)
<tedg> bratsche: Hmm, yeah.  I got it in a state once where it would highlight the "Applications" menu when I moused over it.  That's why I was figuring it was something with teh panel window.
<bratsche> tedg: That's also related to some fuckedupedness of compiz, because I've seen stuff like that happen as well.
<tedg> bratsche: I thought that too, but my guest session defaults to metacity.
<bratsche> For some reason compiz seems to occasionally go into focus-follows-mouse mode for me.
 * tedg likes focus-follows-mouse :)
<bratsche> I'd like it better if it only happened when I explicitly enabled it. :)
<tedg> Hmm, the same thing doesn't happen with Alt+F1 for the applications menu.
<bratsche> Oh wait.
<bratsche> I'm reproducing this here without doing C-s
<bratsche> Oh wait, nevermind.
<bratsche> I think that was just update-manager slowing down my system.
<tedg> bratsche: Okay, in the panel they subclass the menu bar.
<tedg> Here's the code that I think might be interesting but I don't understand :)
<tedg> 437     menu_shell = GTK_MENU_SHELL (menubar);
<tedg> 438     if (!menu_shell->active) {
<tedg> 439         gtk_grab_add (GTK_WIDGET (menu_shell));
<tedg> 440         menu_shell->have_grab = TRUE;
<tedg> 441         menu_shell->active = TRUE;
<tedg> 442     }
<tedg> 443     gtk_menu_shell_select_item (menu_shell,
<tedg> 444                     gtk_menu_get_attach_widget (menu));
<tedg> That's when popping up a menu.
<bratsche> But we're using a menubar as well aren't we?  Inside indicator-applet
<bratsche> Or is that code from the subclass of menubar?
<tedg> bratsche: That code is from the subclass.
<bratsche> ted: Okay, so that code is actually just copied from _gtk_menu_shell_activate().  I think we're already doing the same thing.
<tedg> bratsche: Why did they copy it then?  Seems like they could have just called gtk_menu_shell_activate() ?
<bratsche> It's _gtk_menu_shell_activate(), not gtk_menu_shell_activate().
<bratsche> It's not exported from libgtk
<tedg> Yeah, I'm just assuming (still downloading gtk) that gtk* calls _gtk*
<tedg> So it seems that they're avoiding something.
<bratsche> Does Tomboy do this as well?
<tedg> And, I don't think we're calling _activate, we're just calling _select_item... could that be the issue?
<tedg> Perhaps we need both?
<bratsche> Yeah, we need to activate it I think.
<tedg> Tomboy is a StatusItem so it's all that XEmbed love -- it's a bit different.
<tedg> bratsche: So I should activate the item, and then select it?
<tedg> bratsche: The docs don't seem really clear.
<bratsche> Yeah
<bratsche> Try doing the same thing..
<bratsche> if (!shell->active) { gtk-grab_add (shell); shell->have_grab = TRUE; shell->active = TRUE; }
<bratsche> Maybe I should try to find out why activate isn't public.
<tedg> I tried just calling the activate function -- no luck.
<tedg> bratsche: That totally fixes it...
<bratsche> Nice!
<bratsche> Let's get that merged in :)
<tedg> bratsche: Do you want to look at why, or should I just use that?
<bratsche> tedg: No, I think I kind of already get it.  But I should try to look into making this public API.
<Nafai> Hi guys
<bratsche> hey
<Nafai> Is there anything I can do to help debug the keyboard issues?
<bratsche> It's fixed.
<bratsche> Well, it will be once it's merged and released.
<Nafai> oh sweet :)
<Nafai> I have never known how to use the keyboard with the indicators I admit :)
<bratsche> Well, the hotkey support is very new so you couldn't have done it until like yesterday. :)
<Nafai> :)
<Nafai> hmm, looks like I need to reboot into a new kernel, brb
<Nafai> So what are the hotkeys?
<jcastro> bratsche: yeah what are the hotkeys!
<Nafai> I figured out two of them
<Nafai> Super-s for the session and me menus and Super-m for the messaging menu
<jcastro> super-m does some negative compiz effect for me
 * jcastro will need to update
<vish> tedg: hi... you on lucid right? and have inkscape installed? 
<vish> do you have scrollbars when you open a image?
<vish> seems i lost them in the last couple of days :(
<tedg> vish: Just like opening an SVG file?
<vish> tedg: yeah
<tedg> vish: Yeah, are you sure you just didn't turn them off?
<tedg> vish: They're in View
<vish> tedg: oh , sry , i seem to have turned it off :s  
<vish> i was trying a lot of stuff with the super+s being locked
<vish> tedg: thanks :)
<tedg> vish: No problem.  I like easy bugs :)
<magcius> anybody around? For some reason, notify-osd isn't allowing me to click under
<tedg> magcius: Yeah, it's an annoying bug :)  It should be updated soon.
<magcius> tedg: do you know what causes it?
<tedg> magcius: Only high level.  It was with gtk 2.20 and notify-osd setting input masks differently or something like that.  If you downgrade your GTK it also goes away.
<magcius> tedg: ah
<magcius> tedg: also, when I'm running uncomposited, the window doesn't hide, just the space around it goes black
#ayatana 2010-04-03
<mdc_laptop> vish?
<vish> mdc_work: hei
#ayatana 2010-04-04
<MDC1> vish, i'm off to bed.. talk to you tomorrow ;)
<mdc_laptop> vish, awake?
<vish> mdc_laptop: hey , looks like you are back to fixing bugs again ;)
<mdc_laptop> vish, yepp :)
<vish> mdc_laptop: awesome .. there are probably still a few nautilus bugs for which you have submitted patches, but havent been fixed or committed upstream?
<mdc_laptop> vish, yeah, i'll hunt alex to commit them :)
<mdc_laptop> vish, about https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/hundredpapercuts/+bug/503330 - is it "approved" by some design team?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 503330 in nautilus (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "In the file operation dialog, the file count and the size count change in opposite direction. (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Low,Triaged]
<vish> mdc_laptop: yeah , it is milestoned and david blogged about it too
<mdc_laptop> vish, ok, great. i'll fix it :) looks like a piece of cake ;)
<vish> neat ;)
<mdc_laptop> vish, otherwise, what's up?
<vish> mdc_laptop: nothing much , this cycle has been less controversial than last time.. ;)  
<vish> or maybe i had been busy to notice rants ;p
<mdc_laptop> hehe. well, it a lts, it should be less controversial 
<mdc_laptop> but the move of the min, max, close buttons to the left is a suprise
<vish> yeah , but it is alteast theme-able now ;) than being forced for everyone :)
<vish> light-theme specific even
<mdc_laptop> oh. but i'm using the dark theme now, and they're to the left...?
 * wgrant points at indicator tooltips and the lack of an NM indicator.
<mdc_laptop> wgrant, indicator is the new name for notification area icons?
<wgrant> mdc_laptop: Indicators are the replacement for the notification area icons, yes.
<hyperair> the feature-lacking replacement
<mdc_laptop> "menu" based if i remember correctly
<hyperair> right
<hyperair> except that menu buttons have text, and these don't
<wgrant> hyperair: I think they're largely much better.
<mdc_laptop> hyperair, what's missing? 
<wgrant> But with some notable omissions.
<hyperair> mdc_laptop: tooltips.
<hyperair> mdc_laptop: they use icons, but they don't have tooltips.
<hyperair> mdc_laptop: also you can't click-to-open apps any more, but that's not as important as missing tooltips i'd think
<wgrant> I've been tempted to patch in basic textual tooltip support, and maintain a PPA with it.
<mdc_laptop> hyperair, i could agree on the tooltip, bit wasn't it mark s that didn't want them?
<hyperair> wgrant: that'd be really awesome!
 * vish starts banging for tooltips ;p
<hyperair> mdc_laptop: that's his opinion. i'm entitled to my own.
<mdc_laptop> click-to-open apps?
<wgrant> I got it working in half an hour or so for normal indicators, but I haven't worked out how to integrate it with the application indicator framework yet.
<hyperair> mdc_laptop: click pidgin's icon to open... 
<hyperair> mdc_laptop: that doesn't work. you have to click to open the menu, and click open pidgin or other
<hyperair> i think
<hyperair> wgrant++
<mdc_laptop> hyperair, i use a extra pidgin icon
<hyperair> mdc_laptop: extra pidgin icon?
<mdc_laptop> not just the me "menu"
<mdc_laptop> the native :)
<vish> mdc_laptop: actually , the "less controversial" i mentioned was for papercuts project alone, last cycle there were a lot of annoyed people , this time most changes are acceptable to all..   but we do seem to have controversies in Ubuntu ;)
<hyperair> mdc_laptop: well the use case isn't limited to pidgin. there's banshee, and every other thing that sat in the notification area in karmic
<hyperair> mdc_laptop: i personally use ctrl+shift+g (bound in compiz) to launch pidgin's window via dbus
<mdc_laptop> ahh.. because of the menu stuff.. i understand
<mdc_laptop> (i'm using docky - it's the shit ;) )
<hyperair> vish: imo notify-osd was less controversial than this.
 * wgrant moved to Docky a week ago.
<hyperair> wgrant: i've been using docky for ages, but i dont' think indicator should sit in a dock
<wgrant> No, probably not.
<mdc_laptop> wgrant, no they shouldn't
<wgrant> I have a normal top panel.
<hyperair> yeah, same here.
<hyperair> which is why i'm indicators annoy me so much
<mdc_laptop> yep, but it's getting a lot of waste of space with that panel
<hyperair> s/i'm//
<hyperair> indicator applets don't help that much, they increase the width of each icon
<hyperair> i mean application indicators
<mdc_laptop> the only things i have in the top panel is the sysmenu (apps, places, sys) and then the indicators - no launchers and stuff
<hyperair> and the move from notification area to application indicators necessarily means that bug #403135 won't get much attention
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 403135 in vlc (Ubuntu) (and 17 other projects) "Notification area icon wrongly rendered/uses bg_color as a background (multiple apps) (affects: 164) (dups: 17) (heat: 920)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/403135
<hyperair> from the people who actually know gnome-panel well enough to fix it, i mean
<mdc_laptop> vish, let's get crazy till 10.10 :)
<vish> hyperair: the width in the applet is due to the default theme , we can set the width to something lesser too
<vish> iirc it has padding of 3px on either side for each icon
<vish> oh ,wait , its 2px
<hyperair> vish: really? i thought it was a purposefully done thing.
<hyperair> vish: which part of the theme customizes it?
 * hyperair should really learn gtkrc-fu sometime
<vish> hyperair: it was done on purpose , but you can adjust the padding too , still it will be a bit bigger the NA icons
<hyperair> cool
<hyperair> vish: by the way, where can i get tarballs of karmic/lucid's theme
<vish> hyperair: in the gtkrc there is           widget "*IdoEntryMenuItem*" style "wide"
<hyperair> ?
<hyperair> aha i see
<vish> instead of wide , set your own style  , probably to    style "zero" and add a new option with xthickness =0
<mdc_laptop> why wasn't nm-applet made as an indicator - not enough time or impossible?
<hyperair> probably impossible.
<hyperair> nm-applet abuses the menu big time
<vish> mdc_laptop: not simple enough , but is planned for 10.10
<mdc_laptop> hyperair, it looks like a regular menu.. 
<hyperair> application indicator screwed around with so many features that not everythign can be ported properly
<vish> hyperair: tarballs? why?
<hyperair> vish: because i'm on karmic.
<mdc_laptop> vish, good to hear that
<hyperair> vish: i'd like to just drop it into my appearances applet
<hyperair> capplet*
<vish> hyperair: hmm , there is a ppa somewhere 
<hyperair> mdc_laptop: but it isn't
<hyperair> vish: heh one more PPA for my system >_>
<vish> hyperair: if you have so many already , 1 more wouldnt hurt ;p
 * hyperair coughs
<wgrant> hyperair: Isn't it lovely that they're doing it in an LTS, too?
<mdc_laptop> how's the non ubuntu community taking the move to indicators instead of notifications icons? 
<wgrant> So people are stuck with it (particularly the lovely NM inconsistency) for two years.
<hyperair> wgrant: EXACTLY.
<hyperair> wgrant: i like how sabdfl insists that it's an experiment and may not be correct
<hyperair> and after that says that LTSes are meant to be kept for long periods of time.
<wgrant> Yes.
<wgrant> It is stupid.
<wgrant> Really stupid.
<hyperair> beyond stupid.
<wgrant> I appreciate that Ayatana and Canonical DX are making a positive different.
<wgrant> But performing an incomplete experiment in an LTS release is *damn stupid*.
<hyperair> they
<hyperair> yeah
<hyperair> exactly
<hyperair> vish: http://paste.debian.net/67379/
<wgrant> (feel free to replace 'damn' with something more colourful)
<mdc_laptop> hyperair, a lot of ppas :)
<hyperair> wgrant: it was already done internally somewhere early in the text processing region of my brain
<hyperair> mdc_laptop: ;-)
<vish> wgrant: what is really a pity  , is that they expect us to just agree that they have "magic dust" waiting and fall in line with the change , with no actual reasoning for the change
<wgrant> Also, the whole "screw User Interface Freeze -- let's change EVERYTHING afterwards, and then reject suggestions for improvement on the basis that it is post-UIF" thing is pretty annoying.
<hyperair> was it really "screw uif"? it was more like "let's wait until *JUST* before UIF to change every damn thing so that nobody can change it back"
<wgrant> hyperair: IIRC it was a few hours after UIF that the theme revolution landed.
<wgrant> Some other changes have landed since.
<hyperair> >_>
<hyperair> this is ridiculous
<wgrant> A little worse than that.
<hyperair> right
<wgrant> UIF was 2010/03/04
<wgrant> Freezes happen at midnight UTC, at the start of the date.
<mdc_laptop> otherwise, it seems like a good release :)
<wgrant> Date: Thu, 04 Mar 2010 20:54:24 +0100
<wgrant> That's the original upload.
<wgrant> So it violated UIF by 20 hours.
<wgrant> Had indicators landed earlier, they could have been LTS-appropriate.
<mdc_laptop> and it's purple :)
<wgrant> There would have been four months to fix them up.
<mdc_laptop> wgrant, true
<hyperair> another thing that really annoyed me was that when i brought this up with tedg, he just brushed me off with "i'm not interested to continue this discussion any further" until i made enough noise and jono stepped in
<wgrant> hyperair: Well, this is Canonical DX...
<hyperair> point taken
<wgrant> It's not as if they actually talk to the community...
<hyperair> meh
<mdc_laptop> bbl - breakfast
<wgrant> Mark has also Won't Fixed a lot of my bugs lately, commenting that they are still working on that part of the UI.
<wgrant> 1) Why are you reworking the UI a month after UI freeze?
<wgrant> 2) Why does that mean my complaints will not be fixed?
<hyperair> imo it should have just been milestoned further
<wgrant> Now Lucid is just going to woefully inconsistent and unpolished :(
<wgrant> While most of the improvements are great, they are not polished and some still really suck.
<hyperair> all recent enough ubuntu releases are.
<hyperair> because of all these stupid last minute changes
<wgrant> Yeah, but they're not all LTSes.
 * hyperair coughs. was the last LTS any better?
<hyperair> what was the last LTS again?
<hyperair> hardy, right?
<hyperair> no wait
<hyperair> was it?
<hyperair> yeah it was
<wgrant> It wasn't full of DX Magic Pixie Dust of Inconsistency and Freeze Violation®
<wgrant> It was Hardy, yes.
<hyperair> but it was full of pulseaudio shittiness
<wgrant> The only widely proclaimed travesty was PA.
<hyperair> pulseaudio rocked really awesomely in intrepid
<wgrant> And that was OK in most cases.
<hyperair> hardy's pulseaudio was ridiculous
<hyperair> it was non-standard
<hyperair> and a lot of hacks were needed to be placed by the user to fix things
<wgrant> Some stuff ended up fixed, though.
<wgrant> For this -- it's unlikely.
 * hyperair sighs
<hyperair> this means we're in steady decline.
<hyperair> congratulations, ayatana.
<hyperair> congratulations, mark.
<wgrant> I don't think we're in steady decline.
<hyperair> exponential decline then.
<wgrant> DX just needs to be beaten until they respect freezes and land changes early.
<wgrant> And talk in public.
<wgrant> We will be less furious and ranty if they are willing to discuss things, I think.
<hyperair> o rly?
<hyperair> i can already imagine what will happen.
<hyperair> first a discussion happens.
<hyperair> a proposal
<hyperair> someone from the community rejects the idea.
<hyperair> gets ignored
<hyperair> another person backs up first person
<hyperair> also gets ignored
<hyperair> repeat until a flame war bursts out
<hyperair> and then...
<wgrant> True.
<hyperair> "We are not interested in continuing further discussion."
<hyperair> and then the change lands anyway
<wgrant> But this way they get a lot of utter hate directed at DX.
<hyperair> wasn't it UX making the decisions, though?
<hyperair> DX are just following orders, right?
<wgrant> I don't know.
<wgrant> It's all opaque.
<hyperair> blargh. annoying.
<wgrant> DX appears to be the closest team to the Ubuntu development community.
<wgrant> But I really don't know.
<hyperair> i think it works this way: UX makes decisions up in the clouds where nobody knows what's going on, tells it to DX team, and DX team implements. and when they implement, they have to be close to the development community
<wgrant> I think there's a Mark up there somewhere.
<hyperair> right at the top
<wgrant> And I wouldn't say that DX was close to the greater Ubuntu development community.
<hyperair> core-devs then?
<wgrant> Not that either.
<wgrant> They are closer than the rest of the teams. But they are not close.
<hyperair> rest of the teams?
<wgrant> UX and whatever else lurks in the depths of Canonical.
<hyperair> hmm
<wgrant> Again, I like most of what they're doing. I just don't like the way they're doing it, and the brokenness and lack of polish that it brings.
<hyperair> i liked notify-osd, papercuts, and the concept of application indicators. i was fully supportive of the idea until i found out tooltips vanished.
<hyperair> as well as other-button interaction with the icons
<hyperair> stuff like scroll for changing tracks in banshee
<hyperair> middle click for play/pause
<wgrant> They have relented and granted indicator-sound its scrolling superpowers.
<wgrant> I think that's about the only thing they've relented on, except for those changes that conflicted with string freeze and made translators furious.
<hyperair> that's only indicator-sound
<hyperair> i'd like my app-ind scrolling superpowers
<hyperair> and textual tooltips, if not those ultra-bombastic tooltips banshee and rhythmbox have in karmic
<wgrant> Text tooltips are easy.
<wgrant> I'll try to work out how app indicators work tonight.
<hyperair> cool =p
<wgrant> I suppose I just have to expose my existing methods over dbus somehow.
<hyperair> ping me when you're done. i'll help port things which require tooltips over
<vish> to add to the tooltips issue , the indicators wont even be displayed [they go out of the screen] when you use a vertical panel :/
<wgrant> vish: I gave up on using a vertical panel a couple of years ago.
<hyperair> wgrant: http://twitter.com/ubuntudesigners/status/9351006658 <-- this says that dx team implements ux-team's designs
 * wgrant waits for it to be censored.
<hyperair> wgrant: censored?
<hyperair> vish: more appind failure.. i wonder how the vertical panel people will take it =\
<wgrant> hyperair: Well, they seem to like to keep everything secret.
<vish> i have a widescreen to a vertical is the only sensible panel :/  > btw , Bug #498182 
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 498182 in indicator-session (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "Indicator-application does not support vertical panels (affects: 8) (heat: 48)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/498182
<hyperair> vish: i've a widescreen too, but my neck aches if i rotate my head to read what's on the panel
<vish> hyperair: icon stay straight ;p
<vish> they dont rotate 
 * hyperair highlights, bolds, and underlines "read"
<hyperair> i mean text.
<hyperair> stuff like my clock
<hyperair> netspeed applet
<vish> hyperair: well , we are talking about indicators , and the netspeeds are displayed correct , maybe clock
<vish> hyperair: almost all the applets work for vertical panels other than , the main menu and clock , which get tilted
<hyperair> vish: right, and i use that most =p
<hyperair> vish: and text that isn't rotated is hard to read
<hyperair> i mean you'd have to make your panel bigger
<hyperair> which means less screen space (i like my screen's width too!)
<hyperair> it's perfect for tiling source files
<vish> hyperair: not really a problem to me, i have it on the right , i think i got pretty well adjusted ;)
<hyperair> heh good for you =p
<hyperair> vish: do you know what a package providing application indicator support should depend on?
<hyperair> vish: (this is an extension providing application indicator support for banshee)
<vish> hyperair: nope.. but it might be in the wiki
<hyperair> vish: which wiki page?
<vish> hyperair: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopExperienceTeam/ApplicationIndicators  from the topic
<hyperair> hmm that one..
<hyperair> it's not there
<wgrant> Mmmmm. Damn ABIs.
<mdc_laptop> vish?
<mdc_laptop> vish, http://mejlamej.nu/fop.png
<vish> mdc_laptop: hey , nice work.. you need to add the word "File" , so that it reads "Copying File 97 of yy... "  else it would mean copying 97files of yy
<vish> btw , what happened to the time remaining?
<mdc_laptop> http://mejlamej.nu/fop.ogv
<mdc_laptop> vish ^
<mdc_laptop> i'll add file :)
<vish> neat.. :)
<mdc_laptop> vish, so "Copying 1 of 180 files (...)" -> "Copying file 1 of 180 (...)" ??
<vish> yup
<mdc_laptop> Copying can also be Duplicating and Moving
<vish> mdc_laptop: should be fine for those too.. but they are always files , right?.. we wont have problem of them being folders ? if so keep the f capital "File" 
<vish> mdc_laptop: btw , for the bugs which havent moved upstream , submit the debdiffs in lp too .. 
<vish> and subscribe the Ubuntu sponsors to the bugs
<vish> Main sponsors , usually the bugs are for those in Main 
<mdc_laptop> vish, i'll push alex to have him "move" them :)
<mdc_laptop> he'll be working less on nautilus for some time and work on spice, but hopefully he'll have time to review patches and do some commits :)
<vish> mdc_laptop: that would be better , if not ^ last option ;)
<mdc_laptop> :)
<mdc_laptop> vish, http://mejlamej.nu/fop2.png
<mdc_laptop> vish, i'm not super happy with the sentence.. 
<vish> mdc_laptop: what happened to the 181 "files" ?  does it get cut?
<mdc_laptop> doh
<mdc_laptop> should i have kept that one? ;)
<vish> yup ;)
<mdc_laptop> ahh.. crap
<vish> mdc_laptop: btw , why unhappy?
<mdc_laptop> vish, i removed ngettext to _
<mdc_laptop> s/remvoed/changed/
<mdc_laptop> but no problem - probably fixed now.. screenshot in a sec
<vish> we have to get a UIF for that one :(
<mdc_laptop> http://mejlamej.nu/fop3.png
<mdc_laptop> vish ^
<vish> heh , but if its done upstream no problem for us ;p
<mdc_laptop> it's probably to late for lucid
<mdc_laptop> too
<vish> mdc_laptop: perfect! :)
<mdc_laptop> :)
<mdc_laptop> I'll post the patch upstream
<vish> mdc_laptop: when will you be getting in touch with alex?  if it doesnt happen within a few days , post patches in lp
<mdc_laptop> vish, if i remember i'll ping him on tuesday
<mdc_laptop> still, it's too late for lucid because of translations..
#ayatana 2011-03-28
<RAOF> Bo.  The dash isn't a feature-complete replacement for gnome-do :)
<hyperair> sb levelclear -level clientcrap,crap,joins,parts,quits,nicks,clientnotice
<MacSlow> hey there everybody
<RAOF> Howdie MacSlow! Good weekend?
<MacSlow> hey RAOF... yeah... spent most of it on twisting country-roads... leaving tire-rubber everywhere :)
<RAOF> Rev head! :P
<MacSlow> RAOF, hell yeah!
<oSoMoN> good morning
<didrocks> good morning
<zniavre> good mornings
<zniavre> after sometimes the app-menu "loose" the window and only display "File" with just one Close option
<Davidc_3> zniavre, something similar to https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/718926 ?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 718926 in bamf (Ubuntu) "Some apps don't integrate to appmenu after having their windows closed" [High,Triaged]
<zniavre> Davidc_3,  thank you
<Davidc_3> zniavre, :)
<zniavre> there is no workaround or solution i guess we hav to wait for update so
<nerochiaro> Cimi: good morning. do you know how if it's possible to modify the gtkrc for the ambiance theme to make one style have fully transparent background ?
<zniavre> nerochiaro,  i take the power to answer if you don't mind > https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/RgbaGtkWithPPA/
<Cimi> nerochiaro: what style?
<zniavre> ooops sorry
<nerochiaro> Cimi: zniavre: panel style in /usr/share/themes/Ambiance/gtk-2.0/apps/gnome-panel.rc
<Cimi> nerochiaro: you want a transparent gnome panel using the gnome panel's transparency?
<Cimi> nerochiaro: then simply comment the bg_pixmap line
<nerochiaro> Cimi: it's for unity-2d. we embed the indicators and i want them to be transparent. and i saw that they use the panel color
<nerochiaro> er, the panel style
<zniavre> unity-2d panel does not follow the gtkrc i believe
<nerochiaro> zniavre: the indicators follow it, the are embedded gtk widgets
<zniavre> a ok
 * nerochiaro has stiff fingers this morning, can't type
<Cimi> nerochiaro: is there a ppa I could test for unity 2d playing with this stuff?
<nerochiaro> Cimi: yes, let me have a look
<Cimi> nerochiaro: ok so link me to the bugreport, PPA
<Cimi> I'll play with this
<Cimi> maybe later today or tomorrow
<klattimer> seb128: are there any high prio bugs you'd like to assign me
<klattimer> I've got one dbusmenu bug which is taking a while to figure out what's going wrong, and I think I should be doing something more productive
<nerochiaro> Cimi: https://launchpad.net/~unity-2d-team/+archive/unity-2d-daily
<Cimi> nerochiaro: thx
<nerochiaro> Cimi: I don't have a bug number yet, but all I really need is to have the indicators in the panel be transparent and show whatever is below them (in this case the unity-2d panel itself)
<nerochiaro> Cimi: thanks to you
<Cimi> yw
<DaveDavenport> hmmm if a desktop file has spaces in the Name field, my indicator only shows the first word.  Is this a known bug?
<seb128> klattimer, hey, well there is quite some bugs open, just claim any which isn't assigned yet
<klattimer> seb128: from what list of bugs?
<klattimer> like I mean, where can I find a selection of appropriate bugs?
<seb128> klattimer, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-datetime/+bugs
<seb128> ?
<klattimer> I think I've been through most of those, mterry also has some branches
<klattimer> haven't seen this list today though so I'll have a poke
<seb128> klattimer, well, things to work on
<seb128> bug #691953
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 691953 in indicator-datetime (Ubuntu) "Uninstalling Evolution removes calendar from clock applet" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/691953
<klattimer> let me know if there's anything more important though
<seb128> bug #726053 is that's still an issue
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 726053 in indicator-datetime (Ubuntu) "Resuming from suspend should trigger a time update" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/726053
<seb128> bug #743394
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 743394 in indicator-datetime (Ubuntu) "inicator-datetime dosen't show corretly the time when changing from 24 hours format to 12 hours" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/743394
<klattimer> #726053 I can't reproduce on my hp110 it sleeps most of the time and is up to date
<klattimer> hadn't seen that last one I'll check it out
<klattimer> uninstalling evo problem could be solved by at least showing the calendar but not hooking up events to it I think
<seb128> klattimer, well the comments suggest the calendar widget is hidden when the evolution binary is not on disk
<klattimer> yeah that's the case
<seb128> klattimer, some users replace it by an empty file to workaround that
<seb128> getting the calendar even empty should still be useful even if evo is not installed?
<klattimer> I'm looking at the code now to see how to work around it ;)
<seb128> klattimer, bug #730476 if you have any clue as well
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 730476 in indicator-applet (Ubuntu) "Part of the time appears cut off when displaying the day of the week and date" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/730476
<seb128> it's not happening there but several users have it and have screenshot showing the issue
<seb128> so there is an issue
<klattimer> that looks like a 2d issue
<seb128> klattimer, not sure, dpm has it and he's using 3d I think
<klattimer> oh?
<klattimer> hmm
<klattimer> might be a translation bug in working out the size
<klattimer> I'll look into it
<seb128> thanks
<klattimer> I think I've got a nice fix for the evo bug btw
<seb128> klattimer, I think you have enough with those ;-)
<klattimer> I'll push it and offer a merge request
<klattimer> ok
<klattimer> :)
<seb128> great
<klattimer> btw the 2 second bug is fixed
<seb128> now we need ted to merge the stack of fixes mterry and you got
<klattimer> but we need a merge on that one too as it's now sub 1 second
<seb128> yeah, seems to work fine there as well
<klattimer> I _really_ want to fix https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-datetime/+bug/740980 but my testing brings up nothing to work with, I'll ask ted if he can look later
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 740980 in indicator-datetime (Ubuntu) "Date with event isn't highlighted in the calendar" [Undecided,In progress]
<seb128> klattimer, <dpm> heya seb128, on unity-3d it's fine, the problem is only on the classic desktop (no effects) session
<seb128> klattimer, so you are right it's a 2d bug
<klattimer> k
<klattimer> good to know
<klattimer> is there an easy way to switch to unity2d?
<klattimer> I only get it when my 3d borks
<seb128> klattimer, well, dpm is using GNOME, so you can pick the classic session in gdm for that
<klattimer> k
<seb128> klattimer, or you can run gnome-panel in your unity session if that's specific to it
<klattimer> seb128: https://code.launchpad.net/~karl-qdh/indicator-datetime/alwaysshowcalendar/+merge/55116
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 55116 in Launchpad itself "new bug mail seems to take a very long time to process (dup-of: 54369)" [Undecided,New]
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 54369 in Launchpad itself "New bugs filed using the email interface should bypass the mail digest" [Low,Triaged]
<seb128> klattimer, seems fine to me, and one less bug on the list ;-)
<aruiz> smspillaz: ping
<rodrigo_> didrocks, hmm, https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/721322 is still 'fix committed', but afaik it was included in 2 weeks ago's release, right?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 721322 in unity (Ubuntu) "Panel service needs to know coordinates of the indicators" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<didrocks> rodrigo_: it wasn't target to a milestone
<rodrigo_> didrocks, ah, ok, so can I just mark it as fix released?
<didrocks> rodrigo_: yeah :)
<rodrigo_> ok
<didrocks> thanks :)
<Davidc_3> Hi Ayatana folks, I'm looking for people willing to test a Unity Books Lens, I'm in need of bug reports. Is anyone interested?
<jderose> Is Python gi.repository.AppIndicator broken? I'm trying to move from appindicator to the pygi version, but get this error:
<jderose> TypeError: GObject.__init__() takes exactly 0 arguments (3 given)
<jderose> when i try to create a AppIndicator.Indicator()
<artfwo> jderose, I got around this by using AppIndicator.Indicator.new()
<jderose> artfwo: hmm, i tried that, but got same error.... do you pass any arguments to AppIndicator.Indicator.new()?
<artfwo> jderose, this code snippet just worked for me http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/586427/
<jderose> artfwo: if you could paste.ubuntu me a working example, i would be forever in your debt :)
<jderose> hehe
 * jderose tests
<jderose> artfwo: works... a similar looking error is fouling me up further down the lane, mistook for same error when i tried this before. thanks!
<artfwo> jderose, yw
<trollixx> hi guys, is the self-implemented  StatusNotifierItem the only way for pure Qt app to have indicator for now? except using C library, ofc
<apinheiro> dbarth, you here?
<apinheiro> dbarth, I have a merge proposal for the alt+f2 thing
<apinheiro> dbarth, just wanted to ask if I should relate this to the dash bug or create a new one
<apinheiro> dbarth, lets talk later
<nerochiaro> Cimi: if i want to get the gnome-panel itself to be transparent, the only thing i need to do is to remove bg_pixmap[NORMAL] from /usr/share/themes/Ambiance/gtk-2.0/apps/gnome-panel.rc ?
<Cimi> nerochiaro: i GUESS SO
<Cimi> ops
<nerochiaro> Cimi: just tried, does not work
<Cimi> nerochiaro: I mean, you then need to right click on the panel
<Cimi> and enable transparency
<nerochiaro> Cimi: ah, it works. do you know what does the panel do when i enable transparency ?
<nerochiaro> Cimi: ah, looks like it just load the background manually and set it as background pixmap for the panel window
<zniavre> this is a place to report scrollbar overlay errors please ?
<paglia_s> i think that you can report bugs here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ayatana-scrollbar/
<jcastro> didrocks: are you doing reviews today?
<didrocks> jcastro: yeah, I want to finish some work first, but I'll
<didrocks> I just can't do all of them :)
<kenvandine> tedg, gwibber replies to yourself is fixed in trunk :)
<tedg> kenvandine, Woot!  That's service!
<kamstrup> mterry: hi, i'm getting some dupes like yours https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-place-applications/+bug/744261 today, which is an old (popular!) bug that Should Be Fixed (TM) by the package version listed in the bug report. I'm wondering if you got this while running the old unity-place-applications but having upgraded to the newest package?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 744261 in unity-place-applications (Ubuntu) "unity-applications-daemon crashed with SIGABRT in raise() (dup-of: 738884)" [Medium,New]
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 738884 in unity-place-applications (Ubuntu) "unity-applications-daemon crash in unity_package_searcher_get_random_apps()" [High,Fix released]
<kenvandine> i fixed the annoying facebook api returning a dict for likes data now
<mterry> kamstrup, no, this is fresh all the way
 * kenvandine hates sudden changes to results
<mterry> kamstrup, I rebooted since the last upgradd
<kamstrup> mterry: the case is that the retrace matches exactly the code from the 0.2.40 packages and *not* that of 0.2.42...
 * mterry shrugs at kamstrup.  0.2.40 was released a while ago.  I've updated and rebooted many times since then
<mterry> I mean 0.2.42
<kamstrup> mterry: i know, this is really odd!
<seb128> mterry, ok, sorry I didn't see kamstrup was asking the same thing
<seb128> kamstrup, so yeah it seems it's still happening
<kamstrup> seb128: the thing that throws me off is that the retrace doesn't match the code in the package
<kamstrup> the retrace matches the 0.2.40 code
<kamstrup> seb128, mterry: no wait... this one looks good actually...
 * kamstrup is maybe still in weekend mode...
<mterry> \o/
<kamstrup> mterry, seb128: phew, found the root cause... an undocumented exception from Xapian. Open Source 1 : Bad Documentation 0
<seb128> hehe
<seb128> kamstrup, btw bug #739469 the description speaks  about the application place not about the dash
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 739469 in unity-place-applications (Ubuntu) "Dash search unavoidably returns offensive results" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/739469
<tedg> cyphermox, Are you confident that bug 741385 is about the ubuntu-mono icon cache?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 741385 in ubuntu-mono (Ubuntu) "icons in notification area are broken" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/741385
<tedg> cyphermox, Just trying to ensure I shouldn't be looking at it.
<cyphermox> tedg, very confident but I wanted to try reverting to the old libappindicator, to see if the cache updates in that case
<cyphermox> tedg, I doubt it does, but I want to make sure
<cyphermox> tedg, ^^ I'm testing this right now
<tedg> cyphermox, Cool, thanks for looking into it.
<seb128> is sladen working on fixing the icon cache issue?
<cyphermox> seb128, I pinged him, sent an email, and there's a bug open ;)
<cyphermox> tedg, seems to fail to create the cache still
<tedg> cyphermox, It's okay, as long as I can blame design, I'm good ;-)
<sladen> cyphermox: haven't looked into the icon cache issue.  It doesn't appear to affect the actual installation
<cyphermox> sladen, right, it's true it didn't break install (although I guess it should have it fail)
<cyphermox> sladen, problem is, this makes classic gnome setups look pretty bad (and also affects GDM afaict, the accessibility icon shows as a broken icon)
<sladen> cyphermox: do you understand the problem space?  (I don't, because I haven't looked into it yet)
<sladen> cyphermox: is it a hook that we're calling/not calling from the post-inst?  Or is it a piece of existing infrastructure taking exception to the format of one of the particular files
<cyphermox> sladen, more or less. the directory gets scanned to update a cache of icons, but part of writing this yields to values that don't pass a validation that's done right before overwriting the old cache
<cyphermox> sladen, option two, I believe ;)
<cyphermox> it has issues when update-icon-caches / gtk-update-icon-cache gets run
<fta> bug 744086
<fta> hm, no bot here?
<fta> "indicator-weather assert failure: *** glibc detected *** /usr/bin/python: realloc(): invalid old size: 0x00000000020c0420 ***"
<fta> because of libdbusmenu-gtk
<lamalex> jaytaoko, I just assigned a few nux crashers to you
<lamalex> one of them looks like it might be a mesa bug we're triggering
<lamalex> can you take a look when you get some time?
<jaytaoko> lamalex: send me a link please
<lamalex> jaytaoko, https://bugs.launchpad.net/nux/+bug/740077
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 740077 in nux (Ubuntu) "compiz crashed with SIGSEGV in __memcpy_ssse3_back()" [Medium,Confirmed]
<lamalex> https://bugs.launchpad.net/nux/+bug/740757
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 740757 in nux (Ubuntu) "compiz crashed with SIGSEGV in __libc_free()" [Medium,Confirmed]
<lamalex> https://bugs.launchpad.net/nux/+bug/740784
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 740784 in nux (Ubuntu) "compiz crashed with SIGSEGV in nux::GraphicsDisplay::GrabPointer()" [Medium,Confirmed]
<jaytaoko> lamalex: thanks
<Davidc_3> Hehe, jono is in Unity http://img24.imageshack.us/img24/8177/captureswj.png
<lamalex> didrocks, is this valid? https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/740919
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 740919 in unity-place-applications (Ubuntu) "search for both localized and non-localized names/descriptions" [Undecided,New]
<didrocks> lamalex: not sure it makes sense to look for the english name
<artfwo> didrocks, it does
<artfwo> it depends on the keyboard layout, you'd have to switch to native layout just to look for the app, if your layout is english
<artfwo> if I have an english layout selected, it's just easier to type "terminal"
<lamalex> didrocks, think i should add a design task?
<lamalex> or just say wontfix
<didrocks> lamalex: yeah, you should add a design task IMHO
<jono> are the overlay scrollbars in Natty now?
<jono> I don't see them
<Davidc_3> jono, only available from in PPA.
<Davidc_3> s/in/a/
<Davidc_3> damn...
<AndreaAzzarone> Davidc_3, there is already a ppa?
<Davidc_3> AndreaAzzarone, if you are talking about my Lens, no, it's not packaged (but the code is n the Unity Books Lens project onaunchpad) . I was answering Jono's question about scrollbars.
<AndreaAzzarone> Davidc_3, yes i am talking about your Lens...
<AndreaAzzarone> Davidc_3, i will try it soon! :)
<Davidc_3> AndreaAzzarone, thanks for your support :)
<AndreaAzzarone> Davidc_3, no icon is shown it the lens... only text!
<Davidc_3> AndreaAzzarone, I know, it happens... Don't know if it's Unity's or Google's fault.
<AndreaAzzarone> Davidc_3, ok...
<Davidc_3> AndreaAzzarone, Unity doesn't seem to like fetching many http icons at the same time. For now, reloading books-lens.py helps. :)
<jono> Davidc_3, whoa!
<jono> what lens is that?
<jono> jcastro, did you see http://img24.imageshack.us/img24/8177/captureswj.png ?
<Davidc_3> jono, Books Lens ( https://launchpad.net/unity-books-lens ).
<jono> Davidc_3, nice! which site does it query?
<jono> Davidc_3, want to work on a Severed Fifth lens?
<jono> ;-)
<jono> I really want to see an awesome Severed Fifth lens that demonstrates how lenses can be used for specific projects
<Davidc_3> jono, Google Books, but I'd like to add OpenLibrary and others in the future.
<jono> Davidc_3, nice!
<Davidc_3> jono, Severed Fifth... Well I'm not that much into metal ;)
<jono> Davidc_3, think of it more as a way of spreading Free Culture :-)
<Davidc_3> jono, good point, I'll look into it when I have something stable with the Books :)
<jono> thanks Davidc_3 :-)
<Davidc_3> jono, yw
<jono> where are the docs for making a lens?
<Davidc_3> jono, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity/Lenses , http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity-place-sample/unity-place-python/files , http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~stefano-palazzo/askubuntu-lens/trunk/files
<Davidc_3> jono: Kamstrup and stefano-palazzo files are IMHO the best way to understand python lenses. As a proof : I'm an absolute python noob.
<jono> thanks Davidc_3
<jcastro> lamalex: how are your tooltips over the launcer? Mine are sticking around way too long, driving me mad.
<zniavre> it's funny that the scrollbar overlay can work with gksu synaptic but app-menu not
<lamalex> jcastro, no complaints
<kenvandine> jcastro, http://ubuntuone.com/p/jtL/
<jcastro> Service Temporarily Unavailable
<kenvandine> sigh
<kenvandine> u1 is undergoing maintenance
<kenvandine> jcastro, it's a screenshot of the gwibber lense
<kenvandine> :)
<seekandestroy> guys, is there a way to hide top panel on natty?
<ion> For what reason?
<seekandestroy> have more free pixel on a netbook
<ion> We already got free pixels from the menus moving from windows to the panel, and from maximized window titles moving to it.
<seekandestroy> sure, and if i can set top panel to autohide number of free pixel grow up
<seekandestroy> every single pixel here is precious
<seekandestroy> there's not a way to do that using gconf-editor?
<nmarques> kenvandine, ping
<kenvandine> nmarques, pong
<nmarques> kenvandine, I wanted to ask you something, are you aware if there are patches for indicator-sound for 2 fixes: 1. fix the double entries on the "choose playlist" and 2. fix the icons. I know updated software does has this fixes, but I can't really update it because of libnotify. And by the way awesome job on indicator-datetime (liboobs drop, yay)...
<kenvandine> humm... you could either try to cherry pick those fixes... or back out the libnotify change
<kenvandine> which is minimal... so would be the easiest
<nmarques> I'm going to take a closer look into it
<seekandestroy> ion, are you there?
<nmarques> probably backout the libnotify change
<ion> Yes, why?
<seekandestroy> just for an answer
<seekandestroy> if not, you may tell me that
<ion> I have no idea.
<seekandestroy> ok, thank you
<kenvandine> kamstrup, i have a basic gwibber place :)
<kenvandine> or lense
<kenvandine> whatever the cool kids are calling it these days
<kamstrup> kenvandine: haha, just awesome :-)
<kamstrup> kenvandine: screenie?
<kenvandine> one sec
<kenvandine> http://ubuntuone.com/p/jtL/
<kenvandine> kamstrup, ^^
<kenvandine> kamstrup, i need the list renderer though :)
<kenvandine> not very friendly just listing a bunch of names
<kenvandine> tedg, ^^
<tedg> kenvandine, Cool!
<kamstrup> kenvandine: indeed, if njpatel doesn't, do it tomorrow i'm gonna have a stab at it
<kenvandine> and
<kenvandine> http://ubuntuone.com/p/juQ/
<kenvandine> that is from the dash, so askubuntu and gwibber results :)
<kenvandine> kamstrup, awesome
<tedg> kenvandine, You can just hard code that search text for all users.
<kenvandine> tedg, don't joke... i did that briefly while testing
<kenvandine> "ted gould"
<kenvandine> kamstrup, is there any way to have a text entry other than search?
 * kenvandine is thinking it would be cool to have one for posting
<kamstrup> kenvandine: there might... I think there's something about a key in the .place file to override the default... ask didrocks
<tedg> kenvandine, Your training is coming along beautifully young jedi.
<kenvandine> hehe
<kenvandine> kamstrup, that would be cool!
<kamstrup> kenvandine: it would be nice to be able to change the looking glass icon in the entry as well, but you can't do that currently
<kenvandine> nice features for next cycle :)
<kenvandine> kamstrup, as it is right now, the only thing i still need to make this useful is the list renderer
<kenvandine> no pressure
<kamstrup> kenvandine: indeed, let's see tomorrow, no promises that I can tackle the Nux beast :-)
<kenvandine> kamstrup, in the list view... would it be possible to have more than one action available?
<kenvandine> like selecting different part of the post would do different things?
<kamstrup> kenvandine: not currently i'm afraid
<kenvandine> like raise a gwibber posting dialog setup for reply or open gwibber with the message thread selected
<kenvandine> bummer
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> kamstrup, i'll settle for a basic list renderer then... that can display the name, avatar and plain text
<kenvandine> :)
<kamstrup> kenvandine: i think the deeper problem is that the Dash is mostly designed for the simple find-activate usage and not really any interactions more complex than that
<kenvandine> yeah, understood
<kamstrup> not for "working with data"
<kamstrup> but I think this gwibber thing is really interesting because it's somewhat in the gray zone
<kenvandine> kamstrup, should this be called a lense or place?
 * kenvandine is confused by the current terminology
<Cimi> tedg: cia
<Cimi> o
<kamstrup> kenvandine: I think it's places for N but lenses for O, so it depends on how forward looking you are :-)
<kenvandine> very forward
<kenvandine> i'll rename it to lense :)
<tedg> Cimi, Howdy
<Cimi> tedg: so, here I am
<tedg> kenvandine, You'll just get burned as it'll change three times ;-)
<kenvandine> kamstrup, i want to get it in a ppa working with the natty versions of stuff before UDS
<tedg> Cimi, There you are ;-)
<Cimi> lol
<kenvandine> tedg, at least it isn't indicators
<kenvandine> :)
<Cimi> tedg: where shall I start?
<kenvandine> tedg, damn you're consistent!
<tedg> kamstrup, Oh, oh, can they be "data indicators" ?
<tedg> Cimi, I think you need to print out "whether it's floating" and the ref count in each case.  The ref count can be one, but it's a floating ref.
<Cimi> tedg: each case of what?
<tedg> Cimi, the ref and unref.
<Cimi> tedg: there's only one time when g_object_ref is called for the thumb
<Cimi> tedg: and everytime it's incrementing the ref counter
<kamstrup> tedg: totally "place indicators" ;-) Just like the Laucnher indocator on the left and the panel indicator on the top :-)
<tedg> Cimi, Is it floating before that ref?
<nmarques> kenvandine, sweet, I got 0.6.5.1 to work with libnotify 0.6.0 ;)
<tedg> New Rule: When kenvandine is in the room nothing will be referred to as anything other than a type of indicator.
<Cimi> tedg: well, the thing is more complicated than it seems
<Cimi> tedg: also other pointers, like adjustment or the parent
<Cimi> are sometimes incremented and sometimes not
<Cimi> so frankly I'm not sure they are freed correctly
<Cimi> the thumb is just visible
<Cimi> anyway the g object is not floating
<Cimi> tedg: so your code of swap_thumb/adjustment/pager is not properly destroying references I guess
<Cimi> any hint?
<Cimi> code is here http://goo.gl/uepE6
<tedg> Cimi, It's not floating?  You're inheriting from GtkWidget, no?
<Cimi> gtkwindow
<tedg> Cimi, Yeah, so that always starts with a floating reference.  Someone is ref'ing it before that function even sees it.
<tedg> Cimi, It should be floating until someone does a ref_sink()
<Cimi> tedg: I am calling
<Cimi> os_scrollbar_swap_thumb (scrollbar, os_thumb_new())
<Cimi> tedg: ^
<Cimi> that means I'm kinda creating the pointer I guess
<Cimi> tedg: os_thumb_init is still not floating
<tedg> Cimi, So could something in the thumb_init() function be ref'ing it?
<Cimi> tedg: at the begin
<Cimi> tedg: changing the type from GTK_TYPE_WINDOW to GTK_TYPE_WIDGET changed that into floating
<Cimi> tedg: but that's not a fix
<tedg> Cimi, Is it a TOPLEVEL?  Perhaps GTK is sinking toplevel windows?
<Cimi> tedg: popup
<Cimi> but init is before setting the type
<tedg> Cimi, Huh, the gtk_window_new() function takes a type.  Should you maybe be setting it in your g_object_new() ?
<tedg> Cimi, Perhaps it defaults to TOPLEVEL?
<Cimi> tedg: even calling g_object_new with type GTK_WINDOW_POPOP fixes that
<Cimi> neither sorry
<Cimi> tedg: looking at the code
<Cimi> tedg: it's referencing it in gtk_window_init
<tedg> Cimi, Huh, that's interesting.  So all windows have their own reference then.
<Cimi> yes
<tedg> Cimi, So that's where your extra is coming from.
<tedg> Cimi, I'd leave your function the same, and unref after calling it.
<Cimi> tedg: unref after calling what?
<tedg> So something like
<tedg> bob = os_thumb_new()
<tedg> os_scrollbar_swap_thumb (scrollbar, bob)
<tedg> unref(bob)
<Cimi> tedg: unref in the swap thumb?
<Cimi> after sinking?
<tedg> Cimi, Leave the ref and the unref in swap.  That way you can see the count there.  Makes it easier to debug.
<Cimi> tedg: line 611
<Cimi> ?
<Cimi> in the nested {}
<Cimi> ? after settings callbacks?
<tedg> Cimi, Don't change anything in os_scrollbar_swap_thumb()
<Cimi> tedg: to line 429?
<Cimi> *so
<tedg> Cimi, Yes.  Do you see why?
<Cimi> tedg: no :)
<Cimi> I didn't understand why there and not in the nested {}
<tedg> Cimi, Because the _new() is making the ref in this case.  And it means that _swap_thumb() is balanced in it's ref's and unref's.  This make that function easier to debug.
<Cimi> ok
<Cimi> tedg: but if in notify_orientation_cb
<Cimi> priv->thumb is null
<Cimi> then I should not unref it, or it's safe to do it anyway?
<tedg> Cimi, No you should protect against thumb being null.
<Cimi> tedg: fo, if priv->thumb != NULL ... unref ?
<Cimi> *so
<tedg> Cimi, Yup
<Cimi> tedg: UDS session on reference counters and g object memory management pls :P
<tedg> Cimi, UDS isn't about teaching it's about planning :-)
<tedg> Not a conference.
<Cimi> tedg: I tried :D
<lamalex> cimi desktop summit session on ref counting gobject memory management would have made sense
<Cimi> tedg: mmm
<Cimi> tedg: I added if priv->thumb != NULL unref
<Cimi> tedg: but I'm getting a lot of GLib-GObject-WARNING **: instance of invalid non-instantiatable type `<invalid>'
<Cimi> GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_signal_handlers_destroy: assertion `G_TYPE_CHECK_INSTANCE (instance)' failed
<Cimi> tedg: maybe adding two unref instead one in swap thumb?
<Cimi> tedg: line 589
<Cimi> mmm a lot of errors
<Cimi> tedg: hlpe :(
<nmarques> Wasn't this bug with indicator-sound supposed to be solved... I'm still having this option borked (icons and playlists) - http://susepaste.org/58326215
<tedg> Cimi, You can break on the warnings by setting G_DEBUG=fatal_warnings
<Cimi> tedg: so I'll get the segfault?
<tedg> Cimi, It'll exit on warnings.  But then you can break them in GDB
<Cimi> no
<kklimonda> it will abort afair, and gdb catches that
<trollixx> sorry for stupid quiestion, but how to replace running instance of unity-2d-panel with compiled one to test my fixes?
<trollixx> killed instance is autorestarted((
<Cimi> tedg: I suck on this kind of ref things
<tedg> Cimi, The opportunity to learn! :-)
<tedg> Cimi, I need to run for tonight, I'll probably be back after you're asleep.
<tedg> Cimi, So I'll ping you again in the morning and see how you're dong.
<tedg> doing
<tedg> Cimi, Good luck!
#ayatana 2011-03-29
<storrgie> How do I do multiple firefox instances with unity?
<storrgie> it seems to only want me to have one
<hyperair> i think if you middle click the icon it'll launch another instnace
<hyperair> firefox also has a ctrl+n button you can use
<ion> That’s just multiple windows.
<ion> The last time i checked Firefox didn’t seem to support multiple instances at all. Which sucks. But neither did, say, Gnome.
<hyperair> well i'm assuming that's what he meant by multiple instances.
<ion> Unity-2D doesn’t seem to do anything when i middle-click a launcher button.
<bcurtiswx> jono, re: new icons.  I don't know if it makes a difference, but empathy's new icons are in 2.91.X and we'll see them in OO. AFAIK
<jono> bcurtiswx, cool
<bcurtiswx> jono, wasn't sure if the others are the same or not
<MacSlow> greetings everybody
<oSoMoN> good morning
<didrocks> good morning
<htorque> good morning, everyone! what's currently the right way to disable the global menu in unity? still UBUNTU_MENUPROXY= <application>?
<didrocks> htorque: hey!
<didrocks> htorque: yeah
<didrocks> just unset the variable
<htorque> didrocks, interesting, because that doesn't work for the latex editor Kile
<didrocks> htorque: are you sure it doesn't fork or something like that? I'm not sure KDE qt application are using this variable. Something to ask to agateau
<agateau> htorque: didrocks: Qt does not use this variable (surprisingly, it does not load gtk modules! :) )
<htorque> didrocks, seems they don't. just tested it with the editor Kate and it eouldn't work there either.
<agateau> htorque: didrocks: iirc the appmenu wiki page mentions the correct var
<agateau> mmm it does not
 * agateau fixes the wiki
<agateau> htorque: QT_X11_NO_NATIVE_MENUBAR=1 myapp should do the job
<htorque> agateau, great, that worked, thanks!
<agateau> (htorque: and don't forget to report a bug if you find an app which is broken with appmenu)
<htorque> agateau, that was the next thing on my list ;)
<agateau> htorque: good!
<htorque> agateau, i forgot, which one was the right package for such bug reports?
<agateau> htorque: appmenu-qt (sometimes the bug is in libdbusmenu-qt, but in this case I take care of reassigning)
<htorque> agateau, good, thanks again
<czajkowski> kenvandine: I have a wee problem with Gwibber being a tad special today. upgraded work machine to natty. No tweets, tried to stop and restart stuff, and now gwibber is crashing  https://bugs.launchpad.net/gwibber/+bug/724918/comments/4
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 724918 in gwibber (Ubuntu) "gwibber crashed with DBusException in call_blocking(): org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken." [Medium,New]
<kenvandine> czajkowski, can you get me a traceback from the gwibber-service?
<kenvandine> killall gwibber gwibber-service
<kenvandine> gwibber-service -d -o
<czajkowski> czajkowski@Penny:~$ gwibber-service -d -o
<czajkowski> Found gwibber-service already running, exiting
<kenvandine> killall gwibber gwibber-service
<kenvandine> then run it
<kenvandine> oh... maybe it isn't dieing
<czajkowski> aye I did the kill all
<kenvandine> killall -9 gwibber gwibber-service
<czajkowski> ahh that killed it
<czajkowski> saying my accounts need to be reauthorised
<czajkowski> loads and then crashes again
<czajkowski> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gwibber/+bug/744997
<ubot5> Error: Launchpad bug 744997 not found
<coz_>   hey guys
<rodrigo_> njpatel, didrocks: can I get a 2nd approval for https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~rodrigo-moya/unity/fix-740360/+merge/55319 ?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 55319 in spiralsynthmodular (Ubuntu) "Request sync of latest spiralsynthmodular version from Debian, oveversion" [Undecided,Invalid]
<njpatel> rodrigo_, +!
<njpatel> +1
<njpatel> even
<rodrigo_> njpatel, ok thanks
<tedg> Cimi, When we're making something insensitive should we blend with white or the background color in the theme?  https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/indicator-datetime/bevel+utc/+merge/54684
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 54684 in Nautilus "High CPU usage" [Critical,Fix released]
<mterry> tedg, good point, probably background
<tedg> mterry, Yeah, I was asking Cimi as I thought he might know how other people handle it.
<tedg> mterry, It seems like the background color is the best we have.
<mterry> tedg, alright, I'll look into patching it
<Cimi> tedg: what's that?
<Cimi> what's this cairo drawing
<Cimi> tedg: and static colors are always wrong
<Cimi> tedg: so you should pick the right one
<tedg> Cimi, This is a custom widget
<tedg> Cimi, We want it to "look insensitive" when it is.
<tedg> Cimi, The idea was to dim it slightly.
<Cimi> tedg: please don't mess with UI without asking me
<tedg> Cimi, ?
<Cimi> tedg: I will take care with the approval with Otto
<tedg> Cimi, There is no approval with Otto here.
<Cimi> tedg: I'm in charge of controlling the style guidelines
<Cimi> tedg: so, if you're doing a cusstom widget/whatever, poke me before
<Cimi> tedg: so we are sure to do it correctly and compatible with radiance/ambiance and other themes as well
<Cimi> (High Contrast too)
<Cimi> a fill with pure white seems an issue
<tedg> Cimi, Frankly, that's impractical.  But, I'd your advice on this question.  What color do you think should be used?
<Cimi> tedg: for what?
<tedg> Cimi, To dim the map.
<Cimi> I repeat, I'd like to see the widget to tell you
<tedg> Cimi, Okay, go to datetime, pull up the settings.
<Cimi> tedg: I would say
<Cimi> base[INSENSITIVE] or bg[INSENSITIVE]
<Cimi> LET ME SEE
<Cimi> ops :D
<Cimi> one second tedg
<Cimi> tedg: does the color of the map change?
<tedg> Cimi, No, they're PNGs
<Cimi> tedg: ok, so white sounds ok
<Cimi> tedg: we just don't care
<Cimi> tedg: I would say again bg[INSENSITIVE]
<tedg> Cimi, Won't that look odd in a dark theme?
<Cimi> tedg: or maybe bg[NORMAL]
<tedg> Yeah, I think bg[INSENSITIVE] makes the most sense.
<Cimi> tedg: either insensitive or normal
<Cimi> normal could be good as it blends with the borders around the picture
<tedg> Cimi, Which would you prefer?
<Cimi> ops, with the frame around
<Cimi> tedg: I would say bg normal just for this reason
<Cimi> what do you think?
<Cimi> if your goal is to make the png dimmed
<Cimi> tedg: though I would desaturate it a bit or make it transparent
<Cimi> instead covering it
<Cimi> or a combo
<Cimi> tedg: anyway I know that poking me could slow down things, but it's better to slow down now than fixing visual bugs in the future :)
<Cimi> tedg: also, what happened to my branch proposed for indicator-messages with the updated bubbles and text?
<tedg> Cimi, It was crashing indicator messages, like I replied on the merge request.
<Cimi> tedg: let me catch it
<mterry> tedg, branch updated to use background color
<tedg> mterry, Great, thanks!
<cimi_> tedg: I've updated the patch
<tedg> cimi_, Sweet!
<cimi_> tedg: https://code.launchpad.net/~cimi/indicator-messages/update-fixes-to-right-label-and-icon-dimension/+merge/55377
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 55377 in linux-source-2.6.15 (Ubuntu) "Soft lockup on CPU after restore from hybernation" [Undecided,Invalid]
<cimi_> ubot5: you're stupid
<tedg> cimi_: What happened to all the old revisions?
<Cimi> tedg: I've created a new branch
<tedg> cimi, Still, where are the older revisions?  Did you merge them in?
<Cimi> yes
<tedg> Cimi, I'm unclear on what you fixed in the lp:~cimi/indicator-messages/fixes-to-right-label-and-icon-dimension to branch to make it stop crashing.  Can you highlight that for me?
<Cimi> tedg: it was not crashing before
<Cimi> tedg: was your own branch maybe
<Cimi> I just updated it to trunk and using gvariant
<Cimi> tedg: I've just grabbed a clean version from trunk, applied that, installed... works
<tedg> Cimi, Uhm.  It crashes in time, what did you do to test?
<Cimi> tedg: I've tested with empathy, gwibber, evolution
<Cimi> tedg: where does it crash for you?
<Cimi> do you have a reproduciable case? a bt?
<tedg> Cimi, After about an hour or two of use.
<tedg> Cimi, Nope.
<Cimi> tedg: ok, let's keep it opened
<tedg> Cimi, I think that I commented to that extent on the merge request.
<Cimi> no iirc tedg
<Cimi> tedg: you didn't say anything about any issue in the previous merge request
<Cimi> tedg: just a general "messaging menu gets corrupted every so often"
<Cimi> tedg: I'm not experiencing any of this, could you please try my branch again in a clean installation?
<Cimi> tedg: here was working fine, and is working fine
<Cimi> tedg: I can't reproduce your issues at all, and the code seems quite ok
<tedg> Cimi, Okay, so why don't your run that version for a couple of days and get back to me.  It's going to be on the order of hours.  I'd also recommend running liferea, as it hits the menu pretty hard.
<Cimi> tedg: ok I am running it
<Cimi> tedg: what kind of corruption did you have?
<tedg> Cimi, The menu lost all it's entries.  And other menus would as well.
<tedg> Cimi, Probably a stray pointer of some such.
<Cimi> could be, i bet the font dimensioin tedg
<Cimi> AndreaAzzarone: would you mind fixing a bug for ayatana-scrollbars? :)
<AndreaAzzarone> cimi, telle me! :)
<AndreaAzzarone> *tell
<Cimi> AndreaAzzarone: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ayatana-scrollbar/+bug/736992
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 736992 in ayatana-scrollbar "Rendering error on multiple monitors" [Medium,Triaged]
<Cimi> AndreaAzzarone: should be trivial to fix, we need to deal with dimensions
<Cimi> like translating absolute coordinates (whole screen) into relative dimensions
<Cimi> (per monitor)
<AndreaAzzarone> Cimi, there is already a branch... lp:~bilalakhtar/ayatana-scrollbar/fix-736992
<Cimi> AndreaAzzarone: broken
<Cimi> AndreaAzzarone: that branch does nothing
<AndreaAzzarone> Cimi, ok i will look to that!
<Cimi> gord: ^^
<Cimi> AndreaAzzarone: grande!
<AndreaAzzarone> Cimi, :)
<AndreaAzzarone> Cimi, There is an expiry date? Because i don't know if i can fix today! :(
<Cimi> AndreaAzzarone: when you want, better before thursday
<Cimi> AndreaAzzarone: otherwise next thursday
<AndreaAzzarone> Cimi, thursday should be ok!
<Cimi> awesome
<fta> smspillaz, yt?
<Islington> how can I bother about mech in ubuntu store?
<Islington> *merchandize
<nhaines> Grr, I can't pull the Unity panel down to restore a maximized window today.  :(
<coz_> hey all
<hv> the shortcut key for the unity launcher behaves strange: <Super> is mapped to show-launcher, but even when I press <Super>Tab, the launcher shows up. It is as if the keys pressed very shortly after <Super> are being ignored.
<hv> s/strange/strangely
<nhaines> hv: Super-Tab no longer works for me as a window flippy deal.
<hv> nhaines: maybe it is set to Alt-Tab for you?
<nhaines> hv: that's just the standard window switcher for me.
<hv> nhaines: I have to hold <Super>, pause a moment, and then pres Tab for it act properly.
<nhaines> hv: in Ubuntu 10.10 (for example), it displays all windows and lets you "flip" through them with an animation.  So I presumed that maybe you were looking for that.
<nhaines> hv: If you've remapped Alt-Tab to Super-Tab, then that's another issue.  :)
<hv> nhaines: there are a bunch of switcher plugins for compiz, that one is called shift I guess.
<hv> nhaines: even if I did that it should still work
<nhaines> hv: I was just thinking that a default install of natty does not have anything mapped to Super-Tab.
<nhaines> So if you've customized it, then yes it should work as you intend.
<hv> nhaines: you can enable the shift plugin in gconf-editor if you want.
<hv> nhaines: my the problem is with the [apparently] screwed up logic used for showing the launcher: When another shortcut key matches the launcher should not still show up. currently, the shortcut key you pressed (e.g. Super+W, if you pressed them fast enough) is acted upon and ADDITIONALLY the launcher show up!
#ayatana 2011-03-30
<oSoMoN> good morning
<MacSlow> greetings everybody
<didrocks> good morning
<dbarth_> njpatel, nux developers: klattimer has a need for a signal to be sent on resume, to let him refresh the time indicator quickly
<dbarth_> njpatel, nux developers: is there an interest in having that signal shared to also flush bad GL textures on resume
<dbarth_> there is the issue in #676166
<dbarth_> no mup here?
<dbarth_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/676166
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 676166 in unity (Ubuntu) "Screen corruption when resuming from suspend" [High,Triaged]
<njpatel> klattimer, consolekit sends out a dbus message on resule
<njpatel> resume*
<klattimer> njpatel: any pointers to where I can find an example use of it?
<klattimer> preferably in C
<klattimer> :)
<njpatel> sure, probably in my own code :)
<njpatel> let me have a look
<njpatel> klattimer, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~netbook-remix-team/netbook-remix-launcher/trunk/view/head:/netbook-launcher/nl-config.c#L502
<njpatel> klattimer, that's in dbus-glib, but you can adapt for gdbus
<klattimer> thanks njpatel
<papagno> hi
<papagno> is this the right chan to get support on unity?
<AndreaAzzarone> no...
<marcobiscaro2112> I'm trying to work on https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/740232 and I want to know the right way to load the icons from metacity theme
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 740232 in unity "Window control buttons in the panel don't respect metacity theme" [Medium,In progress]
<marcobiscaro2112> at moment, they're loaded from a fixed path (but the name used - close, minimize and unmaximize - are not used by other themes)
<marcobiscaro2112> any suggestions?
<kamstrup> Anyone here that can help me with some chinese?
<lamalex> cdbs, good morning
<lamalex> om26er, good morning to you too
<om26er> lamalex, hello :)
<om26er> good morning lamalex
<om26er> lamalex, I have been looking into compiz bugs..
<om26er> what to do with crashers which have quite good retraced stacktrace but have no duplicates
<lamalex> mark them confirmed, make sure the right project has a task assigned to it
<lamalex> om26er, if it's part of unity i usually assign whoever the relevant component maintainer is and then let them delegate it to someone else
<lamalex> so like clearly bamf or launcher bugs i assign to DBO, nux bugs to jaytaoko
<lamalex> etc
<om26er> right
<cdbs> oops, I missed lamalex here, wanted to tell him one important thing
<cdbs> lamalex: good morning
<jcastro> kamstrup: where on here would I find the libunity emblem stuff?
<jcastro> http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/
<kamstrup> jcastro: http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/ubuntu-11.04/GIR/python/Unity-3.0.html#Unity.LauncherEntry ?
<jcastro> kamstrup: ugh, blind, thanks
<jcastro> kamstrup: how complete would you say your Lenses page is, any other changes? I'd like to start putting referring to it on unity.ubuntu.com and other more official places
<jcastro> kamstrup: also, does Neil's original presentation make sense anymore (It's linked from the site)
<kamstrup> jcastro: well, 50% :-) at places it's embarrassingly simple it's just a matter of finding the time to work on lp:giraffe
<jcastro> kamstrup: I was thinking of just not linking it, and instead just having a fluffy intro, and then just the docs.
<jcastro> I mean, they don't look so rocket scientisty to me
<kamstrup> jcastro: I think it's in the state where it has just become "useful"
<kamstrup> but lacks sooo much polish and detail
<kamstrup> indeed
<jcastro> kamstrup: ok, so what's your timeline for polish and detail? As long as unity.u.c is done before release I can wait or whatever
<kamstrup> jcastro: docs of neil's are you talking about exactly?
<jcastro> that presentation that's linked on the Lens wiki page
<jcastro> from about 9 months ago I think?
<kamstrup> jcastro: i hope to find a little time for it once well past beta, but you can punk dbarth_ to realloc my time, i don't mind working on it, on the contrary in fact :-)
<jcastro> let's shoot for RC ish, but before your sprint?
<jcastro> dbarth_: what do you think?
<jcastro> kamstrup: ok go fix bugs, I'll bother dbarth_ instead, heh.
<kamstrup> jcastro: if you find features missing from the docs you can file bugs aginst lp:giraffe
<jcastro> ok
<dbarth_> jcastro: the previous uds pres is still fine
<dbarth_> jcastro: it's a general overview, that's useful material
<dbarth_> people looking for the latest and greatest can then refer to the API docs
<dbarth_> as for getting more of the APIs documented, i guess there are 2 problems to solve
<dbarth_> improving giraffe and adding formated content
<dbarth_> both of which may be nice bitesize bugs for contributors to help with maybe
<dbarth_> so that mikkel can still spend some good time thinking about the apis and the roadmap for O
<dbarth_> deadlines for uds are approaching fast
<jcastro> dbarth_: right, my WI is just to make sure unity.ubuntu.com is pointing to the right Lenses docs on the wiki.
<jcastro> dbarth_: so I just need to negotiate some time from you to give mikkel to finish them off, I was thinking around beta2?
<jcastro> since things will be more frozen at that point
<aruiz> dbarth_, did you get my mail?
<klattimer> njpatel: could you take a look at my take on your suggested code here; https://code.launchpad.net/~karl-qdh/indicator-datetime/resetdate/+merge/55482 Line 134 of indicator-datetime.c
<kamstrup> jcastro, dbarth_: fortunately improvements don't require long and dedicated for me (or any other for that matter) there is an abundance of low hanging fruits to pick right now
<klattimer> I think it should work exactly the same
<klattimer> but there seems to be no signal
<kamstrup> jcastro, dbarth_: so as long as there just is some form of allocation for it improvements will happen. Returns vs investment are pretty good :-)
<njpatel> klattimer, give me 15mins
<klattimer> k
<cdbs> lamalex: Can you please add me to the Unity bug supervisor team?
<cdbs> lamalex: I need to set importance and assign bug #745579 to njpatel as its concerning multi-monitor
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 745579 in unity (Ubuntu) "unity launcher bar in middle of twin view dual screen" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/745579
<njpatel> cdbs, is the issue there that the primary monitor isn't being detected?
<lamalex> cdbs, sure thing
<cdbs> njpatel: no, it appears that at times the launcher/bfb comes on the left monitor
<cdbs> njpatel: err, I mean, right
<njpatel> cdbs, so it's randomly coming on to the right monitor during us?
<njpatel> use*
<cdbs> njpatel: if the newly-set monitor is on the left, then the launcher and bfb remains on the right one
<njpatel> cdbs, right, so it's a primary monitor issue?
<cdbs> njpatel: hmm, yeah, but it doesn't seem to follow the primary monitor setting
<njpatel> cdbs, right, that's a nvidia graphics driver issue
<njpatel> cdbs, it's known, I was gogin to add an override to ccsm to basically work around it
<njpatel> i.e. you can force a monitor
<cdbs> njpatel: okay, assigning it to you
<njpatel> sweet
<cdbs> even Cimi reported it
<njpatel> yep
<njpatel> what nvidia-settings tells you and what nvidia driver tells you is completely different
<njpatel> smspillaz know's all about it
<cdbs> lamalex: I am ~bilalakhtar
<cdbs> FYI
<njpatel> klattimer, it seems to be fine...not sure why it isn't working, can you monitor dbus-monitor on system bus to see if it's being signalled at all on resume?
<njpatel> maybe the name or something has changed?
<smspillaz> njpatel: what... nvidia... ?
<smspillaz> oh that thing
<smspillaz> yeah
<smspillaz> that
<njpatel> fun
<klattimer> njpatel: I'm gonna run dbus-monitor through a few times and see
<njpatel> coolio
<klattimer> njpatel: hang on, I think it just worked, gonna suspend the machine for a couple of minutes
<klattimer> maybe it just missed it that one time
<njpatel> alrighty, fingers crossed :)
<lamalex> cdbs, give me another minute or two
<cdbs> lamalex: np
<lamalex> cdbs, the permissions are set up incorrectly on the unity-bugs team
<lamalex> im trying to find oubiwann so he can fix them
<lamalex> sorry about the wait
<cdbs> :(
<cdbs> lamalex: in the meantime
<cdbs> lamalex: just a sec
<cdbs> lamalex: bug #745579 Sync the upstream bug status/importance/assignee from downstream
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 745579 in unity (Ubuntu) "unity launcher bar in middle of twin view dual screen" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/745579
<cdbs> I can't do anything on the upstream task other than set it to Confirmed
<lamalex> cdbs, sync with the source package task?
<lamalex> triaged/low
<cdbs> lamalex: yes
<cdbs> lamalex: and assignee too
<lamalex> aye aye, mon capitaine
<lamalex> ma
<lamalex> freaking gendered nouns
<lamalex> get me every time
<cdbs> ?
<lamalex> no i was right
<lamalex> it's mon
<lamalex> sorry- been trying to practice my french more
<cdbs> :)
<lamalex> why did you assign this to neil?
<cdbs> lamalex: see the discussion above
<lamalex> ah, ok
<lamalex> i was out getting coffee for a bit
<cdbs> np
<lamalex> erm i need to log out and back in, my system is freaking out
<lamalex> cdbs, added to unity-bugs team
<lamalex> let me know if that solves the issue
<lamalex> om26er, cdbs, did you guys get the email i sent out last evening?
<om26er> lamalex, yes the compiz one ?
<lamalex> yeh
<om26er> lamalex, the list is going down ;)
<lamalex> yeah i just checked, nice work
<lamalex> im going to get on the unity queue
<lamalex> you guys are doing good work on the comiz side
<bjf> this must have been asked a million times but google has failed me so far, is there an example of sending an osd message from a cron job ? the cron job would run a python script
<jimmy-wahl> Hi, sorry to ask beginner questions, can someone point me in the direction where to a wiki/webpage on steps to push my branch properly?
<dbarth_> kenvandine: for info, there is a new release of https://launchpad.net/ayatana-scrollbar/trunk/0.1.5 for your consideration
<kenvandine> dbarth_, yeah, got it
<kenvandine> will get to it after lunch
<fta> smspillaz, here?
<nhaines> dbarth_: I just installed ayatana-scrollbar but I can't seem to get gnome-terminal to use it.  It seems to work in gedit.
<dbarth_> nhaines: g-terminal doesn't use gtk_scrolled_window
<dbarth_> nhaines: it manages its sb specifically, so we can't support that case in this release
<dbarth_> next release, we shouls be able to replace individual scrollbars, but that may take some more patching because of the way apps and thumbs have to interact with each other
<nhaines> dbarth_: aww, that's the only app I wanted it for.  :)
<dbarth_> nhaines: if you look into the lib maybe you can try building a version of g-terminal that directly creates ayatana-scrollbars instead of regular gtk_scrollbar objects
<dbarth_> they should be rather plug and play replacements
<dbarth_> but then, there might be dragons living under the surface
<nhaines> dbarth_: well, I'm more of a Python programmer, and more of a tinkerer at that... so... I'll keep that under advisement.  ;)
<dbarth_> that's why we choose the gtk_scrolled_window way, as a safe way to provide the feature
<dbarth_> ok nw
<nhaines> dbarth_: will the new scrollbars land in natty or oneiric?  I can't seem to find a roadmap.
<cdbs> lamalex: back
<cdbs> lamalex: Yes I got the mail. I worked on Unity bugs today, and the list'll begin to plummet tomorrow
<cdbs> lamalex: I mean the compiz NEW list
<coz_> hey all
<ion> Testing the unity-daily and the new fglrx: unity_support_test crashes with the following output. The XIO error actually comes after the output, they’re just mixed in the log due to stdout and stderr getting flushed in different ways. http://paste.ubuntu.com/587529/
<kenvandine> kamstrup, can you help me figure out why launch my gwibber lens it doesn't clear all the other groups
<kamstrup> kenvandine: branch?
<kenvandine> s/why launch/why when i launch my lense with a section/
 * kenvandine pushes
<ion> Should i report that on Launchpad or not (since i’m trying out the daily build)?
<kamstrup> kenvandine: do you have a branch link? :-)
<kenvandine>  lp:~ken-vandine/+junk/unity-place-gwibber/
<kenvandine> kamstrup, ^^
<kenvandine> kamstrup, if i choose the "Replies" quicklist for it, it opens with the last view and doesn't change
<kenvandine> but the section in the drop down does reflect the section in the quicklist
<kamstrup> kenvandine: ok, lemme have a look
<kenvandine> if i do a search it refreshes with the right data
<kenvandine> thx
<kamstrup> kenvandine: you're not doing anything in the _on_section_change() callback..?
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> couldn't figure out what i should do there :)
<kenvandine> i set self.active_section
<kenvandine> should it call _update_results_model?
 * kenvandine was toying with that, but which model will i pass it?
<kenvandine> apparently the askubuntu lens has the same problem
<kenvandine> kamstrup, the thing that confuses me here is the difference between Sections and Groups
<kenvandine> the Section seems to be right, the drop down for narrowing the result
<kenvandine> but it is displaying all the groups
<kenvandine> right?
<kamstrup> kenvandine: so the sections are the ones you see in the quicklist and the dropdown from the search entry
<kamstrup> the groups partition the visible result set
<kenvandine> right... so if i select a section it should filter out groups right?
<kenvandine> well, filter out data which would make those groups hide
<kenvandine> if i make _on_section_change call _update_results_model with self._entry.props.entry_renderer_info.props.results_model as the model arg
<kenvandine> it doesn't do anything
<kenvandine> well... the function is called
<kenvandine> but the view doesn't change
<kamstrup> hmmm?
<kamstrup> that sounds odd
<kenvandine> could this just be flakiness from running the daemon myself without restarting unity?
<kamstrup> kenvandine: nah, shouldn't be an issue
<kamstrup> kenvandine: I do that all the time with the apps and files daemons
<kenvandine> oh crap...
<kenvandine> i got it
<kenvandine> well, a hack
<kenvandine> self._update_results_model (" ", results)
<kenvandine> in _on_section_change
<kamstrup> ah
<kenvandine> instead of changing a bunch of functions to deal with search being None
<kenvandine> i passed in ""
<kenvandine> which i guess doesn't match anything :)
<kenvandine>  " "
<kenvandine> is much better
<kenvandine> sigh
<kenvandine> nm me then... now that i know that works... i'll go make my searches deal search=None
<Davidc_3> Unity static void IconLoader::LoadContentsReady(GObject*, GAsyncResult*, IconLoader::IconLoaderTask*): Unable to load contents of [some url] DBus error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.InvalidArgs: Mountpoint Already registered
<vish> sladen: hi, so.. humanity update is going in after cyphermox fixes the ubuntu-mono icon-cache bug?
<Davidc_3> This error is ruining my day. :(
<cyphermox> vish, can you tell me more about your humanity update, does it have some dependencies on me fixing ubuntu-mono?
<vish> cyphermox: nope, no dependencies.. just that initially sladen included the ubuntu-mono icons in humanity, so just a revert of that update
<cyphermox> ah ok
<cyphermox> vish, I found the issue, just waiting for someone to sponsor the fix.
<vish> so they would need to be in ubuntu-mono before we revert humanity, so that no one notices it ;p
<vish> cool!
<vish> sladen: shouldnt this bug be moved to ubuntu-mono Bug #745555 ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 745555 in unity "Launcher - The Workspace, File Lens, App Lens and Trash Launcher icons need to be rendered correctly" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/745555
<vish>  we do already have a couple of other bugs for that same 'issue' as well o.0
<kamstrup> kenvandine: awesome, rock on dude :-)
#ayatana 2011-03-31
<smspillaz> fta: I'm in Australia, so usually not up at 2AM :)
<RAOF> Soft!
<smspillaz> I have this thing called university and classes at 8AM
<sladen> cyphermox: wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!
<cyphermox> sladen, indeed!
<cyphermox> I'm relieved, although I feel bad it took me so long to figure that one out
<sladen> vish: I did a run through Launchpad the other day.  there's a bunch of stuff tagged 'gtk-update-icon-cache' (although against various different things so it's not easy to find that tag as tags are per project).  Which it should be able to consolidate
<cyphermox> sladen, can you sponsor the fix?
<sladen> cyphermox: yeah.  It'll be dead simple, just removing one (two) symblinks?
<cyphermox> sladen, branch ready
<cyphermox> sladen, https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~mathieu-tl/ubuntu/natty/ubuntu-mono/icon-cache/+merge/55629
<cyphermox> but yeah, it's just removing the four files
<sladen> cyphermox: "no common ancestry" ... can you apply it again against  lp:ubuntu-mono
<cyphermox> gah, sure
<sdimkov> is this unity channel?
<Omega> sdimkov: Yes.
<sdimkov> I have a funny question :)
<sdimkov> is Unity open or closed source
<sdimkov> somebody was trying to convince me yesterday that it's closed source
<sdimkov> which at least to my point of view isn't true
<TheMuso> sdimkov: No its open source.
<sdimkov> I see lots of effor in Unity towards being usable with touch interface. Do you see any Unity tablet on the horizon?
<Omega> sdimkov: It goes even further than being open source, it's free software.
<oSoMoN> good morning
<MacSlow> hey there everybody
<Trron> will there be overlay scrollbars by default in natty?
<coz_>  good day all
<evfool> does anyone know how can one find whether Unity is running or not?
<AndreaAzzarone> hi
<AndreaAzzarone> when i try to build unity (rev 1050)
<AndreaAzzarone> /home/andrea/Scrivania/unity/src/GeisAdapter.cpp:431:105: error: ‘GEIS_GESTURE_TYPE_TOUCH3’ was not declared in this scope
<AndreaAzzarone> i get the above error, why?
<didrocks> AndreaAzzarone: need utouch which is in the utouch ppa
<AndreaAzzarone> didrocks, i will try... but it is the first time that i have this error!
<didrocks> AndreaAzzarone: the merge is from this night
<AndreaAzzarone> didrocks, thanks!
<didrocks> yw :)
<fta> smspillaz, hey. I didn't know you were in australia.
<smspillaz> fta: heya
<fta> smspillaz, it was about the xterm moving up bug. you said you figured out why it happened. do you have a fix already? I keep losing my windows, they disappear and there's no way to re-expose them once lost
<smspillaz> I haven't had time to work on that one sorry
<smspillaz> I have a rough idea of why it might happen
<smspillaz> but no time to work on it yet
<fta> oh
 * smspillaz goes to university full time as well :)
<fta> i have a full time job too ;)
<evfool> does anyone know how can one programatically find whether Unity is running or not?
<smspillaz> evfool: what launguage ?
<evfool> python
<evfool> smspillaz^
<smspillaz> evfool: oh, easy
<smspillaz> first check if compiz is running (eg pgrep compiz)
<smspillaz> then something like
<smspillaz> import compizconfig
<smspillaz> hang on a second
<smspillaz> python -c "import compizconfig; print ','.join(compizconfig.Context().Plugins['core'].Display['active_plugins'].Value)"
<smspillaz> and grep that for "unityshell"
<smspillaz> mgiht need to s/Display/Screen/
<smspillaz> (just stole that from the package)
<evfool> thanks smspillaz
<didrocks> easier, there is a dbus call :)
<didrocks> evfool: check com.canonical.Unity on dbus
<evfool> thanks didrocks, that sounds more like an API than a hack :)
<evfool> much better
<kamstrup> didrocks: https://launchpad.net/libzeitgeist/0.3/0.3.10
<didrocks> kamstrup: thanks :)
<kamstrup> didrocks: btw, did you look at this https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/bamf/wmclass-matching/+merge/54941 ?
<didrocks> kamstrup: yeah, I know that Jason had some reserve on matching by wmclass, so I didn't want to override and pinged him
<kamstrup> didrocks: ok, just wanted to make sure it didn't slip the radar since it's a significant amount of work in there
<didrocks> kamstrup: yeah let's ping DBO when he's back
<kamstrup> didrocks: and finally for today https://launchpad.net/unity-place-applications/trunk/0.2.44
<didrocks> kamstrup: thanks a lot, packaging those will love an pepperoni :)
<kamstrup> didrocks: hot stuff, i like that
<kenvandine> njpatel, was your "Do a check before using a pixbuf" fix inspired by using the gwibber lens?
<kenvandine> njpatel, i was about to file a bug about that :)
<didrocks> kamstrup: exactly :-)
<njpatel> kenvandine, oh, no, this is for the panel home button...did you find another bug? :)
<kamstrup> kenvandine: btw! can you make the gwibber lens not spew on stderr? It pops up a dialog saying that it crashed everytime I search in the dash :-)
 * kamstrup is seeing a stacktrace there for each search
<kenvandine> if one of the avatars isn't a valid pixpuf it crashes unity
<kenvandine> kamstrup, really?
<kenvandine> kamstrup, it has a bunch of print statements for debugging right now, but those should go to stdout
<kamstrup> kenvandine: http://paste.ubuntu.com/587803/
<didrocks> kamstrup: FYI, adding https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-place-applications/+bug/736471 as well the list of fixed (wasn't targeted and the milestone is closed)
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 736471 in unity-place-applications (Ubuntu) "Gnome-terminal doesn't start in user home directory when started from alt+F2" [Low,Triaged]
<kamstrup> didrocks: i'll twiddle the milestone status and add it
<kenvandine> kamstrup, oh... that is a bug then :)
<didrocks> kamstrup: excellent
<kenvandine> weird, you should always have a url...
<kamstrup> didrocks: fixed. ordnung muss sein
<kamstrup> kenvandine: it's when searching for 'ted' from the dash
<kenvandine> kamstrup, i guess i need some error checking, verify it's a valid dict and all
<kenvandine> yeah, it means one of the messages it got back either isn't a dict
<kenvandine> or doesn't have a url in it
<kenvandine> but in theory it should always have a url, the service should never store it if it doesn't
<kenvandine> unless there are more bugs :)
<didrocks> kenvandine: libzg and u-p-a uploaded. will be available once the freeze is over
<kenvandine> njpatel, so would your pixbuf check this morning prevent random a random lens from trying to use a icon that isn't valid from crashing?
<njpatel> kenvandine, no, but it shouldn't be crashing anyway, so file a bug if it is :/
<kenvandine> kamstrup, can you try something
<kenvandine> in add_default_results, right above model.append
<kenvandine> add this
<kenvandine> if not msg.has_key("url"):print msg
<kamstrup> kenvandine: trying
<kenvandine> and try that search again
<kenvandine> kamstrup, thx
<kenvandine> njpatel, will do
<kenvandine> some of those avatars get saved as html files, on 404s
<kenvandine> we just ignore them in gwibber since next time it tries to load it will fetch it again
<kenvandine> but i guess we need to be more careful
<kenvandine> don't want to crash unity because of a 404 from twitter... talk about fail whale
<kenvandine> :-D
<njpatel> It shouldn't be crashing....gio should just be failing
<njpatel> but I wonder if we try and make a pixbuf from bad data
<njpatel> that would do it
<kenvandine> that is what is happening
<njpatel> ah
<njpatel> great :)
<kenvandine> i give it a path to the cached avatar
<kenvandine> and if that is html instead of a png
<kenvandine> boom
 * kenvandine files bug
<kamstrup> kenvandine: http://paste.ubuntu.com/587809/
<njpatel> nice
<kenvandine> kamstrup, thx
<kenvandine> very helpful
 * kenvandine fixes
<kenvandine> now... should i name it unity-lens-gwibber or unity-place-gwibber?
<kenvandine> final verdict folks?
<kenvandine> njpatel, kamstrup ^^
<lamalex> cdbs, om26er_ good morning (for me) guys
<cdbs> good morning lamalex
<cdbs> lamalex: the compiz new bugs queue is moving towards extinction
<om26er_> lamalex, good morning
<lamalex> you guys are doing awesome work on the compiz queue!!
<jcastro> didrocks: we wanted jason to review this right? https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/692462
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 692462 in bamf (Ubuntu) "unity confused with chromium web apps" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<didrocks> jcastro: agreed
<cdbs> lamalex, om26er_: Sorry I was considerably slower today, its that its weekend going on here in Saudi Arabia (thursday and friday instead of Sat and Sun) and I am busy on other work.
<cdbs> lamalex, om26er_: My day ends now, if you want to contact me anytime, just ping me on IRC and I'll read when I come back
<lamalex> ok
<lamalex> have a good weekend
<lamalex> cdbs,so will you be triaging during my weekend (saturday and sunday)?
<cdbs> lamalex: okay I sure can do that
<cdbs> lamalex: There's nothing to do on saturdays and sundays for me. I will triage more on that day, no problem
<cdbs> bye
<kamstrup> kenvandine: sorry, call, if you are serious about continuing it then it should be lens I think, but if this is purely a hack that should live for natty/oneiric only, then place is maybe better
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> lens it is then
<kamstrup> kenvandine: can you call search.finished() once you're done handling it? That way the Dash will stop the spinner when you're done
<kenvandine> kamstrup, sure
<kenvandine> i was wondering why it kept spinning :)
<jcastro> DBO: got time for a review today? Didrocks has given it a once over: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/692462
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 692462 in bamf (Ubuntu) "unity confused with chromium web apps" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<DBO> yes
<jcastro> hi davidcalle
<jcastro> how's your lens coming along?
<davidcalle> hi jcastro
<jcastro> should I try it yet?
<davidcalle> It's quite usable, but I will need to make a package of it... Sure you can lp:unity-books-lens
<jcastro> davidcalle: works for me!
<jcastro> kamstrup: ok, so let's say I have 2 lenses installed
<jcastro> every search I do will go to both?
<davidcalle> I'm still having two major issues: sometimes Unity does not get http images. And if you change a lot your search it blocks.
<jcastro> what if I have like 10 of these?
<davidcalle> In the Dash, yes.
<jcastro> wow, I didn't know I could just search for "Dune" in the lens, click on it, and then get the actual text in google books.
<davidcalle> That's why I'm adding features only in the Lens when activated by its own icon. If you use the Dash, you just have regular boring Google Books search. :)
<jcastro> dude this is awesome
<davidcalle> I'm glad you like it!
<jcastro> the focused author part is clever
<jcastro> njpatel: did you land horizontal things?
<njpatel> jcastro, today with the release
<jcastro> woo
<davidcalle> It's not taht great when Google Images load some weird people face instead of the author :)
<jcastro> davidcalle: http://people.canonical.com/~njpatel/Selection_004.png
<davidcalle> jcastro, yes I'm waiting for that since yesterday!
<davidcalle> :)
<jcastro> njpatel: kamstrup: ok so theoretically this page should update with the horizontal thing in like 24 hours or whatever the regen time is? http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/ubuntu-11.04/GIR/python/Unity-3.0.html
<njpatel> jcastro, it's a string change, you can make it now and it would just fallback on the current unity
<njpatel> and when we release this weeks, it would magically work
<jcastro> I was more wondering about our amazing self documenting API site
<jcastro> DBO: thanks for the review, you've made the web better today
<DBO> jcastro, merged
<davidcalle> njpatel, static void IconLoader::LoadContentsReady(GObject*, GAsyncResult*, IconLoader::IconLoaderTask*): Unable to load contents of [some url] DBus error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.InvalidArgs: Mountpoint Already registered
<njpatel> davidcalle, gdbus error?
<davidcalle> njpatel, It won't load some http icons from time to time. I'm working around it by adding a tiny sleep before each http icon request... Any idea of what I'm doing wrong?
<kamstrup> jcastro: the available renderer names will not be visible from the autogenerated API docs (unless if we added some constants for them) - they'll be added to the spec in the wiki
<njpatel> davidcalle, probably not doing anything wrong, seems like we might be sending too many requests
<davidcalle> njpatel, I know, that's what Unity is telling me when I'm asking her to get a lot of images at the same time.
<kamstrup> njpatel, davidcalle, jcastro: there may also be a problem with unity send a lot of search changes, and the way gobject notify signals work you'll get each one queued up while doing your search
<jcastro> ok
<davidcalle> njpatel, I didn't know if it was something to be expected or not =)
<kamstrup> so the user slowly types "ted" and you fire searches for "t" "te" and "ted"
<davidcalle> ok
<davidcalle> kamstrup, yes, that's horrible at times =)
<kamstrup> when really you could make do wit "t" and "ted"
<jcastro> hmm, ok so right off, I think I'd want to selectively allow lenses in my dash and be able to explicitly turn them off or on
<kamstrup> I have a clever trick for this if I may say so myself
<kamstrup> in the files and apps places
<kamstrup> call placeentry.freeze_notify() when entering you main search method
<jcastro> because each lens I add makes my normal dash become a mess.
<kamstrup> and then make sure you call placeentry.thaw_notify() *in an idle call* when you leave
<kamstrup> jcastro: I also think the general recommendation should be to *not* hook into the dash search, but only a dedicated place
<davidcalle> kamstrup, will try that, thanks.
<jcastro> oh I see, so it's up to the lens author to decide
<kamstrup> yes
<jcastro> ok so assuming every lens author doesn't want to spam the dash, they would all turn that off
<jcastro> that feels like it should be a user choice
 * jcastro will ask at UDS
<coz_>  good day all
<kamstrup> jcastro: nice idea - although I think this choice might now make sense for all apps
<kamstrup> s/apps/lenses
<jcastro> right, so if I'm an ubuntu nerd I'll want the AU one all the time, and the books one to be explicit only when I need it
<jcastro> a person who reads a ton would want it the other way around
<kamstrup> indeed
<jcastro> you and I will have many beers at UDS
<jcastro> and we'll convince JohnLea of our awesome ideas
<davidcalle> Haha, we need a "Creepy Lens" http://bit.ly/dT1HQY and merge it with kenvandine's Gwibber Lens.
<kenvandine> davidcalle, creepy.. very creepy
<DBO> DAMN YOU kenvandine
<DBO> erm
<DBO> DAMN YOU jcastro
<DBO> stop editing the same wiki page as me
<kenvandine> DBO, ha... i know it isn't me :)
<jcastro> snooze or lose
<coz_>  hey all
<chrisccoulson_> m_conley, have you used mochitest before?
<m_conley> chrisccoulson_: hey, yeah, a tiny bit
<m_conley> chrisccoulson_: why, what's up?
<chrisccoulson_> heh :) i'm trying to write a test atm
<chrisccoulson_> my test relies on synthesizing mouse activity, but it's not behaving as i expect
<chrisccoulson_> (which i guess is because i'm running it on a real screen)
<chrisccoulson_> so, i'm trying to also run the single test in xvfb, but i can't figure out how to make it run the test, log the results and exit
<chrisccoulson_> (it runs the test, displaying the result in the browser window, which i can't see)
<chrisccoulson_> and then waits for me to kill it ;)
<m_conley> chrisccoulson_: hm.
<chrisccoulson_> i'm trying to write a test for https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=644621
<ubot5> Mozilla bug 644621 in Selection "Drag selection scrolling does not work properly in fullscreen mode" [Normal,New]
<chrisccoulson_> it's been an interesting experience so far ;)
<m_conley> chrisccoulson_: have you considered a Mozmill test instead?
<chrisccoulson_> i hadn't. do you think that's more appropriate?
<m_conley> chrisccoulson_: it might - I think of Mozmill as extremely similar to Selenium.  It's nice for driving browser interaction.
<m_conley> chrisccoulson_: has a nice recorder add-on for Firefox
<chrisccoulson_> ah, i'll take a look at that. thanks!
<m_conley> chrisccoulson_: np
<kenvandine> tedg, the libindicate merge proposal says there is nothing to merge
<kenvandine> ?
<tedg> kenvandine, Forgot to push, sorry.
<lamalex> DBO, three finger window drag doesn't work for maximize anymore
#ayatana 2011-04-01
<humphreybc> jcastro: Traumatized much?
<didrocks> good morning
<oSoMoN> good morning
<MacSlow> good morning
<coz_>   good day all
<elleuca> hi, may I draw attention in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/yelp/+bug/747149
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 747149 in yelp (Ubuntu) "Yelp no longer uses /desktop/gnome/interface/document_font_name" [Undecided,New]
<zniavre> good afternoon
<zniavre> just updated unity today i got question: how to disable shadow on the top panel please ?
<zniavre> it looks like it's not supported by ccsm
<kenvandine> njpatel, latest gwibber lens lp:gwibber/unity-lens-gwibber
<njpatel> sweet
<kenvandine> lots of improvements since my +junk branch
 * njpatel installs
<kenvandine> njpatel, on thing that is bugging me... when i don't select a section from the quicklist it doesn't actually refresh the data
<kenvandine> i have to either change the section or add a search
<kenvandine> is there another signal i can use to refresh when opened?
<njpatel> kenvandine, SetActive (true) is called before you open
<njpatel> and SetActive (false) when your closed
<davidcalle> kenvandine, looking good!
<kenvandine> njpatel, is there a signal associated?
<kenvandine> notify::active-section
<kenvandine> ?
<njpatel> kenvandine, should be, it's probably a property
<njpatel> that will tell you when the section changes, yes
 * kenvandine looks for the docs :)
<njpatel> but there is probably a "active" property that you and do notify with too
<kenvandine> that was simplea
<kenvandine> active
<kenvandine> yeah, found it on d.u.c :)
<njpatel> kenvandine, amazing
<njpatel> kenvandine, seriously
<njpatel> being able to search everything like that is awesome
<kenvandine> indeed
<kenvandine> and look at the images section
<kenvandine> instead of displaying the avatars, it is a thumb of the image
<njpatel> ah, I need to make the renderer work in global search!
<kenvandine> but... notice the selection there... it is off a bit
<kenvandine> mouse over a image in the images section
<kenvandine> you'll see what i mean
<njpatel> i'm still getting the avatars
<kenvandine> under images?
<kenvandine> change sections :)
<njpatel> yeah
<kenvandine> it'll force a refresh
<njpatel> still getting only avatars
<kenvandine> njpatel, i was thinking about using the fileinfo renderer for the images, but then i can't include any text
<kenvandine> weird
<kenvandine> are you sure?
<kenvandine> they may look like avatars :)
<njpatel> they are avatars! :)
<njpatel> recent ones too
<kenvandine> ok...
<kenvandine> weird
<njpatel> i.e. for this https://twitter.com/#!/d0od/statuses/53793954692472832
<kenvandine> maybe restart unity :)
<njpatel> I see his avatar and the text
<njpatel> i just did, but I can try again in a bit (just making a fix
<kenvandine> one sec
<njpatel> did you push?
<njpatel> :)
<kenvandine> njpatel, yup
<kenvandine> i just pushed the change that does a update on active
<kenvandine> pull again
<kenvandine> you should have revision 4
 * spikeb upgraded his main desktop to the beta yesterday
 * njpatel pulls
<kenvandine> spikeb, cool
<spikeb> bout time i got to use unity full time :)
<kenvandine> :)
<kenvandine> njpatel, any better?
<njpatel> kenvandine, so "images" shows me normal renderer but with avatars :)
<kenvandine> wtf
<kenvandine> rev 4?
<njpatel> yep, it works fine, but i don't get images at all, just the authors avatar
<kenvandine> and does the images section use the default renderer in the code you have?
<njpatel> yep
<njpatel> which makes sense
<kenvandine> makes no sense...
<kenvandine> my code doesn't use that renderer!
<njpatel> oh, fuck sticks
<njpatel> guess who was pulling from the wrong branch?
<kenvandine> wrong branch?
<kenvandine> hehe
<njpatel> urgh
<njpatel> sorry dude
<kenvandine> lots of big improvements in the real branch :)
<njpatel> kenvandine, awesome, I see the images now and the bug :)
<kenvandine> nice :)
<kenvandine> i think it is just you expect the image to be square
<njpatel> yeah, that's one of the bugs, the other is that the title shouldn't be allowed to go to two lines
<njpatel> that messes up the  vertical size
<njpatel> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/747337
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 747337 in unity "Horizontal renderer rendering issues" [Medium,Triaged]
<kenvandine> njpatel, now i am itching to make gwibber be able to load those when  activated
<kenvandine> but i'll resist until we get the new client :)
<kenvandine> the unity api is very nice... we just need to get the docs complete :)
<davidcalle> njpatel, is it possible to define the ordering of places in global search?
<njpatel> davidcalle, not as yet, there is some ordering that I need to add to make apps the first place
<njpatel> but after that it's a bit of a free-for-all
<davidcalle> njpatel, ok
<njpatel> which sucks :(
<njpatel> davidcalle, what did you have in mind?
<davidcalle> njpatel, the books place is appearing above applications, it's bugging me.
<kenvandine> njpatel, is any plans to give lenses keyboard shortcuts?
<kenvandine> like regular launchers get
<davidcalle> kenvandine, already here
<didrocks> kenvandine: and even documented :)
<davidcalle> Look at my books.place lp:unity-books-lens
<kenvandine> oh...
<kenvandine> thx
<kenvandine> :)
<didrocks> kenvandine: you don't have that with the default lenses?
<kenvandine> i do
<kenvandine> i just assumed they are special
<kenvandine> :)
<didrocks> ok, works then ;)
<didrocks> kenvandine: no, it's all loaded by the .place file
 * njpatel downloads unity-books-lens
<kenvandine> so what if multiple lenses request the same shortcut?
<didrocks> kenvandine: first one wins :)
<davidcalle> kenvandine, first one
<didrocks> (the first in the launcher)
<didrocks> njpatel: how many launchers will you have by the end of the day?
<om26er> good evening lamalex
<didrocks> kenvandine: lense dev should be smart enough to avoid that :)
<kenvandine> :)
<davidcalle> didrocks, can you have a lens not displaying in the launcher and still coming up with its shortcut?
<didrocks> davidcalle: yes
<davidcalle> didrocks, great :)
<didrocks> ;)
<didrocks> not tested but from the code, I don't see what prevents that
<lamalex> hey om26er
<didrocks> so, if you want to confirm, it would be nice!
<davidcalle> didrocks *testing*
<lamalex> didrocks, that's a dangerous opinion
<lamalex> not thinking that way was what made do plugins so easy to write
<lamalex> the assumption that plugin authors would be retarded
<lamalex> and write retarded code
<lamalex> and turns out they were
<lamalex> and they did
<didrocks> lamalex: well, we just taking into account the first one to prevent that
<davidcalle> didrocks: ShowEntry=True doesn't show the launcher entry.  :/
<davidcalle> The bright side of it is that ShowEntry=False hides it successfully :D
<didrocks> "ShowEntry=True doesn't show the launcher entry" how comes? that's how u-p-a and u-p-f are shown
<davidcalle> didrocks, adding ShowEntry to my [Entry:something] hides it, no matter what. BUT... It's probably a noob mistake. I'm rewriting the .place.
<davidcalle> didrocks: "that's how u-p-a and u-p-f are shown" That's not what I see in the defaults .place files. That's only how the Runner entry is hidden, am I wrong?
<didrocks> davidcalle: one sec, let me check
<kenvandine> didrocks, i guess there is no way to hide it conditionally?
<didrocks> kenvandine: no
<kenvandine> like if there are no gwibber accounts configured, i could hide it from the launcher
<didrocks> nice idea, but not right now ;)
<kenvandine> or perhaps it would be better for me to just display a "Add accounts" entry
<didrocks> davidcalle: ok, you're right
<kenvandine> didrocks, indeed
<didrocks> davidcalle: let me check
<davidcalle> This is evil: when searching for "origin of species", my place just decided to display a picture of Lamarck, titled "Charles Darwin" in the Author group.
<lamalex> om26er, when you ask a reporter a question, set the status to incomplete so we can get it out of the new queue
<lamalex> makes triaging a lot faster if i don't keep running across bugs you've already started handling
<didrocks> davidcalle: what do you set in ShowEntry?
<davidcalle> didrocks, True or False, I've tried both.
<om26er> lamalex, I do that most of the times, but where I am not certain about my comment's weight I don't play with the status though will change that from now on.
<didrocks> davidcalle: try "true"
<didrocks> (without the "")
<didrocks> davidcalle: so ShowEntry=true
<davidcalle> didrocks: it's working, thank you :)
<didrocks> davidcalle: yw ;)
<didrocks> I think some doc needs to be updated ;)
<davidcalle> didrocks, so to answer the first question : setting false and using the shortcut does not work.
<didrocks> davidcalle: it's the traditional desktop entry file spec, btw
 * spikeb turns off intellihide
<didrocks> davidcalle: ok, sadly, I'll have a look to that, the launcher should still be there, but invisible
<didrocks> davidcalle: not a high prio for now :)
<davidcalle> didrocks, indeed :)
<didrocks> davidcalle: updated the spec thanks to you ;)
<didrocks> I should update the u-p-a runner .place as well
<didrocks> as when it doesn't recognize the key, it's set to false ;)
<didrocks> done
<lamalex> om26er, yeah, basically the way i do it is as soon as i handle a bug i move it to incomplete so that i can keep moving down the list
<lamalex> then i check my bugmail periodically for people who have answered my questions
<davidcalle> didrocks, that's great to know that someone who can barely code can help devs ;)
<lamalex> om26er, i have my filters set up to filter based on project/bugstatus
<lamalex> so all my incompletes come in together
<didrocks> davidcalle: well, you did an awesome place, you can code! ;)
<om26er> lamalex, that's convenient sometimes I miss a few emails and don't know if the reporter commented back, should try your trick
<didrocks> lamalex: on that point, there is a huge backlog from when you didn't triage your emails :)
<om26er> lamalex, should I look into unity package bugs as you are on upstream at the moment?
<didrocks> lamalex:
<didrocks> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bugs?field.searchtext=&orderby=-importance&search=Search&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITH_RESPONSE&assignee_option=any&field.assignee=&field.bug_reporter=&field.bug_supervisor=&field.bug_commenter=&field.subscriber=&field.tag=&field.tags_combinator=ANY&field.has_cve.used=&field.omit_dupes.used=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.affects_me.used=&field.has_patch.used=&field.h
<davidcalle> didrocks, I'm not coding, I'm blindly iterating stuff on existing code  ;)
<didrocks> as_branches.used=&field.has_branches=on&field.has_no_branches.used=&field.has_no_branches=on&field.has_blueprints.used=&field.has_blueprints=on&field.has_no_blueprints.used=&field.has_no_blueprints=on
<didrocks> davidcalle: well, that's how we all learn!
<didrocks> :)
<lamalex> didrocks,  yeeeahhh
<lamalex> been meaning to get to those...
<lamalex> i guess now is a good time
<didrocks> lamalex: easy way to get them
<didrocks> rather than this link :)
<didrocks> Advanced search
<lamalex> didrocks, well thunderbird is a giant piece of crap
<didrocks> just keep  Incomplete (without response)
<om26er> hey didrocks what's this bug report about? bug 747014
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 747014 in unity (Ubuntu Natty) "Major Natty regression: No fish!" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/747014
<didrocks> oupsss
<lamalex> and doesn't actually CHECK my subscribed folders unless i click on them
<didrocks>  Incomplete (with response)
<lamalex> so i dont see the counts going up and get a reminder
<didrocks> om26er: pitti going mad, mainly!
 * lamalex hates email to death
<didrocks> om26er: he'll close it tomorrow :)
<om26er> aha
<didrocks> lamalex: you have this link
<lamalex> maybe i can go on rotation to the lp team and we can work on a bug dashboard..
<didrocks> lamalex: om26er: do you want me to launch my script now?
<didrocks> I can get you the list as well for "should be set as incomplete" bugs
<om26er> didrocks, it will open downstream bug for upstream and upstream bug for downstream and sync their status?
<didrocks> om26er: as usual, also open needed tasks
<lamalex> didrocks, does (with response) mean, "with a comment since the status was set to incomplete"?
<lamalex> didrocks, does (with response) mean, "with a comment since the status was set to incomplete"?
<didrocks> lamalex: exactly
<lamalex> neat
<lamalex> although it doesn't seem to actually work well.. https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/669109
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 669109 in unity (Ubuntu) "getting out of some OpenGL games under Unity makes the computer unusable" [High,Incomplete]
<lamalex> uh, a ton of these do not have comments since the status was set to incomplete wtf
<lamalex> didrocks, sorry if i'm pinging you a ton :P how can i target a bug to just a specific distribution?
<lamalex> i want to wontfix this for unity, but as confirmed for 10.04 https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/737171
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 737171 in unity "Compiz expo plugin Super+S keybinding conflicts with indicator-applet Super+S keybinding to access session menu." [Medium,Incomplete]
<lamalex> s/distribution/release
<lamalex> series?
<lamalex> target to series!
<didrocks> lamalex: "i want to wontfix this for unity, but as confirmed for 10.04" ?
<didrocks> sorry, not sure what do you mean
<lamalex> didrocks, you know how some bugs have tasks for natty, or maverick, etc?
<lamalex> i dont know one off hand to show an example
<didrocks> lamalex: so you want to target a bug for maverick or natty in particular?
<didrocks> or for o?
<lamalex> meh nevermind it's out of the unity domain anyway
<lamalex> ill just update the unity task
<didrocks> you have the target to release option, but only for supported ones
<lamalex> like there are no more super+|?| bindings to get to indicators, but if we broke 10.04, then the 10.04 package should be fixed
<lamalex> so it's a wontfix for unity, but should be fixed for that release
<lamalex> but that's out of my unity domain anyway so i just wont worry about it
<didrocks> lamalex: just reassign the bug
<didrocks> to the right component
<lamalex> and didrocks final question as this is new territory for me
<lamalex> with bugs that have ffe tag, or break ui freeze, can i mark them confirmed? or will that cause them to be lost for the ffe reviewers
<didrocks> lamalex: no, let them new please
<lamalex> well this one is currently marked incomplete by dbart
<lamalex> h
<lamalex> should i set it back to new?
<lamalex> didrocks, unify should probably take ffe bugs into account and not sync downstream with upstream
<didrocks> lamalex: unify doesn't sync incomplete itself if there is no design task
<om26er> I have a unity question, was unitydialog postponed for natty?
<lamalex> didrocks, well this has a design task
<lamalex> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/745555
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 745555 in unity-2d "Launcher - The Workspace, File Lens, App Lens and Trash Launcher icons need to be rendered correctly" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<didrocks> lamalex: what the design task status?
<lamalex> fix-released
<didrocks> it shouldn't be incomplete then
<didrocks> and unify will put them triaged
<lamalex> yeah i dont know why dbarth marked it incomplete
<didrocks> the release team isn't subribed anyway
<lamalex> om26er, https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/681509 says it was fixed
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 681509 in unity (Ubuntu) "unitydialog needs better modal dialog detection" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<om26er> yeah but the feature is not in
<didrocks> it won't
<om26er> there were two other unitydialog bugs marked as fixed too but I don't see it
<om26er> oh :/
<jcastro_> didrocks: theoretically, this should work right? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/588302/
<didrocks> jcastro_: no
<didrocks> jcastro_: look at the example:
<didrocks>  X-Ayatana-Desktop-Shortcuts=Screen;Window
<didrocks> [Screen Shortcut Group]
<didrocks> you have to add Shortcut Group
<didrocks> [entry Shortcut Group]
<didrocks> as https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity/LauncherAPI#Static Quicklist entries
<jcastro_> oh ok
<jcastro_> so it has to have Shortcut Group in it
<jcastro_> I thought I could just call it what I want
<didrocks> jcastro_: update the doc if I wasn't clear enough ;)
<jcastro_> it was clear, I'm just a moron
<fta> how do i edit a launcher I have in the side bar?
<coz_> hey all
<nhaines> Err, so now that I've upgraded to the newest Unity and rebooted, I find the Unity launcher neither raises windows nor assigns them focus anymore.
<nhaines> Actually, it's not doing anything right now.  Hmm, maybe I need another reboot.
<nhaines> Okay, it works... crisis averted.
<macc> a new version of compiz is going to release tomorrow?
<LLStarks> i wish the bfb would use it's newfound blueness to tell what needs attention
<LLStarks> *tell me
<Daekdroom> Is there any magic key combination that will hide the launcher when it refuses to hide?
#ayatana 2011-04-02
<stefano-palazzo> jcastro, Let me know what you think, once you've checked out today's improvements to the lens. It's build and ready to be upgraded.
<stefano-palazzo> Who has implemented the HorizontalTileRenderer? I want to thank them :-)
<nkiesel1> just upgraded my netbook to 11.04, and still struggling with unity. Is this the right place to ask some usage/usability questions?
<coz_> nkiesel1,  more likely in #ubuntu+1
<coz_> nkiesel1,  not sure who is there at this time but that would be the channel
<nkiesel1> thanks, will try there
<nkiesel1> asked there and someone told me "really looks like a bug, see if you interest a developer ...".  Problem is that none of the hotkeys (e.g. <Alt>F1 or even mouse in top-left corner) work if the screen shows an app (e.g. firefox) in fullscreen mode
<nkiesel1> (and using full-screen mode because it's a netbook with limited resolution)
<coz_> nkiesel1,  not sure where everyone here is located ,, aka time zones,, so I dont know who is atually at their systems
<nkiesel1> coz_: understood
<coz_> cool
<nkiesel1> coz_: just found out that <super>d works to show the desktop (with the unity taskbar visible) even in full-screen mode
<coz_> nkiesel1,  very cool.. :)  is that tolerable for you?
<nkiesel1> tried to make <super>f1 just show the taskbar using the unity plugin of ccsm, but that does not work for some reason
<nkiesel1> yes, <super>d is good enough for me
<coz_> nkiesel1,  cool  glad that was partially soved :)
<Omega> Is it OK to mark these bugs as Fix Released? https://launchpad.net/unity/+milestone/3.8.2
<doodoo> is there going to be a compiz release soon as there is this fglrx fix in trunk that can fix my ati card issues. thanks!
<davidcalle> seiflotfy_, ping
<coz_> good day all
<AndreaAzzarone> coz_, good day
<coz_> AndreaAzzarone,  hey guy
<docx_cz_most> hello, could i ask here for something about unity shell in ubuntu 11.04 beta1?
<docx_cz_most> is there some way to change app shortcuts in panel appeared by clicking to "ubuntu button"? (this http://img705.imageshack.us/i/unityshortcuts.png/) thanks.
<docx_cz_most> I discovered that gnome's preferred application settings affect this but only web and email.. but where is stored other two?
<zniavre> good afternnnon , im wondering why launcher background is hardcoded and panel, panel-shadow are not ?
<zniavre> how to change the color of the menu button when attention is needed please ?
<Daekdroom> zniavre, panel color used to be hardcoded.
<Daekdroom> There was a single bug report regarding launcher and panel. They split it into two.
<zniavre> ha so no way to modify it easely  :o)
<Daekdroom> You can replace obscure image files like they do with Gnome shell :P
<Dart> Is there a filter for wine apps in dash?
<engla> 3rd party dev question here: is there a way for my app (kupfer) to tell the unity dock that it's running, even if its window is hidden
<jfi> Hello, is attended that menu table does not work with appindicator?
<jfi> it appears that call adding menu item with gtk_menu_attach does take attention to the cols parameters while used with an appindicator menu
<jfi> *does not
<NateW> is anyone around?
<DBO> ping artfwo
<DBO> NateW, whats up?
<NateW> bug #688816 has not been fixed
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 688816 in compiz (Ubuntu) "Don't create windows over the launcher" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/688816
<NateW> the windows still draw 1px too far to the left and hide the launcher
<DBO> NateW, i pushed a fix to trunk late last night
<NateW> so different from yesterdays update?
<DBO> unfortunately yes
<DBO> i found the bug and resolved it
<NateW> awesome. just wanted to make sure that the bug wasnt sticking around for some cases
<DBO> NateW, next release should see you right
<NateW> thanks
<docx_cz_most> Hi, is there some way to change app shortcuts in panel appeared by clicking to "ubuntu button"? (this http://img705.imageshack.us/i/unityshortcuts.png/) Thank you
<docx_cz_most> In ubuntu 11.04 beta
<Alex--> Hello
<Alex--> I have a idea for Unity
<kim0> Hi folks, I have done "unity --reset" .. got some errors about plugins that couldn't be loaded .. and I still can't alt+tab between windows .. any help ?
<kim0> hmm .. it seems installing the package "
<kim0> compiz-plugins-main resolved the issue .. perhaps it should be added as a dependency
<htorque> DBO: hi, does this output from geis-tools mean that i can't help with multitouch testing: http://paste.ubuntu.com/588589/
<DBO> htorque, i am not sure really
<DBO> if you run geistest and do a 4 finger tap
<htorque> the three finger tap gets interpreted as middle click and does nothing but put the window in the background
<DBO> does it register a 4 finger tap?
<htorque> DBO, nope shows the same output
<DBO> sorry :/
<htorque> nw, not your fault ;-)
<Omega> Is it OK to mark these bugs as Fix Released? https://launchpad.net/unity/+milestone/3.8.2
#ayatana 2011-04-03
<Daekdroom> Hm. The bug report regarding high Audacity CPU usage in unity is gone :(
<Daekdroom> I think it expired.
<Daekdroom> I was going to ask for a blacklisting in appmenu
<artfwo> DBO, what's up?
<eschvoca> Hi, I'm trying out beta1 and having issues with Unity.  Am I at the right place?  When I hover over the ubuntu logo (top right) the vertical menu appears but disappears when I move to it.  If I click on the logo I get the large search box but no vertical menu.  How do I use the vertical menu?
<eschvoca> s/top right/top left/
<coz_>  good day all
<delac> are the "Lenses" user selectable, that is, is there some configuration file that determines what Lenses are shown to user?
<davidcalle> delac, in /usr/share/unity/places/ each Lens has its .place file. It's determined here.
<delac> davidcalle: yes, but what about per user? can I select what Lenses are shown for me? maybe with some config file in ~/.local/share/unity/places?
<davidcalle> delac, you can try. AFAIK, It should work.
<delac> davidcalle: you have tried and it worked?
<davidcalle> delac, I haven't tried.
<andrea_> delac, you want to hide the icon of the place?
<delac> davidcalle: ok. I did try to put empty applications.place and files.place to see if that would make them dissapear from the Launcher and Dash, but that didn't work.
<delac> davidcalle: andrea_ that is one thing I'm trying to do
<delac> huh
<delac> andrea_: that is one thing I'm trying to do
<AndreaAzzarone> well, what place icon you want to hide?
<delac> AndreaAzzarone: any of the at this point. I quess the process is same for all of them?
<AndreaAzzarone> well, hide the icons according to me is simple!
<AndreaAzzarone> but if you want to hide askubuntu lens icon
<AndreaAzzarone> or other lens that are not accessible via shortucut dash
<AndreaAzzarone> well, how you can use them?
<delac> AndreaAzzarone: well, of course I would not use those then. And I know how to make custom lenses. It's documented in the Unity pages. I'm just wondering if there is way to select which ones are shown.
<delac> AndreaAzzarone: per user, that is
<AndreaAzzarone> ok... i have an idea..
<AndreaAzzarone> i will try soon ;)
<AndreaAzzarone> delac, ShowEntry=False will help you :)
<delac> AndreaAzzarone: oh, let's see about that
<delac> hmm, loginwindow didn't show my user after logout... restarting...
<andrea__> delac, can you repeat
<andrea__> delac, i have some connection problem!
<delac> still booting... :(
<delac> doesn't happend very quickly from usb stick...
<andrea__> ok ok...
<andrea__> i can wait :)
<delac> well, didn't work. I did try to put the ShowEntry=false to each entry section. Even on the Place section. But it had no effect.
<delac> AndreaAzzarone: did you try that for the files in the /usr/share/... or in the ~/.local/share/unity/places?
<AndreaAzzarone> /usr/share/...
<delac> yes, so it means there is probably no way to make these settings per user
<AndreaAzzarone> mmm...
<AndreaAzzarone> just a minute!
<AndreaAzzarone> there is no ~/.local/share/unity... dir!
<AndreaAzzarone> then you are right! :(
<delac> no unity dir, or unity/places
<AndreaAzzarone> no unity
<AndreaAzzarone> ls ~/.local/share/
<AndreaAzzarone> applications   gsettings-data-convert  totem      webkit
<AndreaAzzarone> desktop-couch  gvfs-metadata           TpLogger   zeitgeist
<AndreaAzzarone> evolution      mime                    Trash
<AndreaAzzarone> folks          recently-used.xbel      ubuntuone
<AndreaAzzarone> i have to go!
<AndreaAzzarone> see you later
<delac> doh, I put the files in wrong place. Forgot to do the unity folder completely XD
<delac> bb
<delac> nah, didnt help tp have them in unity/places either...
<AndreaAzzarone> but you have understood how to hide them globally?
<Guest78173> how to get rid of the Unity on 11.04. Unity sucks heavily
<delac> Guest78173: at login screen, select Ubuntu classic
<Guest78173> oh - simple great!
<user_> Just installed 11.04. This is disaster. Unity must GO. How can I completely remove Unity from Ubuntu?
<user_> I use now Ubuntu Classic but thre is still Unity fuck ups
<user_> aplication menus are still in the Panel and that's super stupid.
<delac> user_: open some app, right click the appmenu on the panel, unlock it, right click again, remove it
<delac> user_: it's just an panel app (indicator-appmenu), you can also get it back later by adding it again
<user_> thx - much better!
<user_> how to get back those old gnome menus?
<delac> it's also in the add to panle-list
<user_> ah true - thanks a lot! Saved my day and first expereience with 11.04 ;-)
<delac> np
<dlundquist> So, I tried Unity and found a few flaws using it with my workflow: I use multiple terminals windows for different tasks, I can't seem to open more than one terminal window at a time, even on different virtual desktops. Second: I would like to be able to launch an application with either just the mouse, or just the keyboard, and the unity search menu thing seems to enforce switching between the two.
<dlundquist> Overall it seems to make a lot of sense to optimize screen realestate and limit resource usage on a netbook, but seems limiting at 1920x1080 on a high end desktop.
<davidcalle> dlundquist, about the new windows: mouse: middle click on the launcher, keyboard: Super + Shift + number
<dlundquist> Thank you
<davidcalle> dlundquist, yw
<delac> has anyone found a way to customize the Dash (menu opened from the topleft ubuntu logo)?
<Daekdroom> Costumize in what ways?
<delac> Daekdroom: selecting more appropriate aplications to the shortcuts menu
<delac> Daekdroom: and more than four. eight might be good.
<Daekdroom> I think the later has something to do with the size.
<delac> Daekdroom: any way to make the icons smaller?
<Daekdroom> Not that I know of. There are some tweaks you can do only through CLI, and I haven't read any list of them.
<Daekdroom> However, staying around in here might get you an answer.
<delac> Daekdroom: well, have been here a while already. No one seems to know anything. :)
<Daekdroom> They're probably not paying attention.
<Omega> Has anyone else ever had trouble with waking up from suspend? I can move my mouse around, but the screen stays black.
